# IVF/ICSI/FET May/June 2013 - Anyone?



## Blue12

Looking for some ivf buddies coming up. 

I will be doing my 3rd icsi cycle tin may/june and I am getting kind of nervous and excited. I would really like to start getting my body in as best shape as possible since I have read it takes 90 days to improve egg quality.

Supposed to meet with my fs mid-end of feb to get the details of my protocol.

Looking forward to a lucky thread. I hope there are others to join me. xo

:flower:

SO FAR WE HAVE...

Lucie73821 - Fet cycle 
BabsTTC - Fresh ivf
sekky - Fresh ivf
kdw1979 - Fet cycle
babyseeker - Fresh ivf
bettybee1 - Fresh ivf
Wallie - Fresh icsi
Blue12 - Fresh icsi
ttcbaby117
Liliana26 - ivf
Redfraggle - fresh ivf
born2bamama - fresh ivf or icsi
MoBaby - FET


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hi there! I'd love to join you, but I think I will be cycling in April or May. This will be my first FET after 2 ivf cycles. The last one ended in a BFP but sadly was ectopic (which my dr said only happens in1-2% of ivfs!). I was given methotrexate, which the dr assured me had over 85% success rate. Well it didn't work and I had to have surgery last Wednesday to remove the ectopic. I've been told it will be a minimum of 2 months before we can do the FET. 

It will be nice to have someone to chat with during the wait!


----------



## Blue12

Hi Lucie,

Sorry to hear about your ectopic. That is devastating news. Awesome that you have some frosties left! Are you doing an endometrial biopsy before the FET? It is great to have someone to talk to during the wait to get started again. Xo


----------



## Lucie73821

I don't think we will be doing a biopsy before FET. Before my last ivf cycle I had a hysterscopy to look at my uterus and Dr. said all looked well. I guess I will find out for sure at my follow up appointment, but that isn't until the 19th.


----------



## Wallie

Hi Blue, glad you're having another try. Did you decide to give up work and give it your all?

I'm really, really hoping I can have another try around June time, but I don't know for definite. OH is not so keen, we've spent thousands on this already with nothing to show for it and now we don't have the spare cash. We'll just have to wait and see what happens.

I am on a diet though as over these last couple of years trying my weight has gradually gone up slightly, not too much but I'd rather lose it now than needing to loose 3 stone if I leave it longer.

I have thought about DHEA but the side effects sound scary, so I'm not so sure.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I am hoping to go for a FET around June 2013. Excited to be able to share the journey with all of you. I had a successful first IVF last year and have a little girl who will turn one next month. We are hoping for additinoal blessings with a second baby - we have 6 frozen embies. 

Wallie - I hear you about the diet. I need to do that same and lose my weight before trying again. I know that it helps to be healthly as well.

Lucie - sorry to hear about the ecoptic. Glad to hear you haven't given up.

Hi Blue - thank you for starting this thread.


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladiees. So glad to have such great company for this journey!

Wallie I have decided to take 1-2months off of work for the next cycle - remove the stress. Work doesn't know that yet but ill let them know once I have more details. I'm just saying medical leave - nothing else. 

Hi Dav. That is so lucky to have so many frosties!!! I dread the fresh process again.


----------



## sekky

Hello Ladies, I might just hop right in. Though it might be earlier for me as am considering March cycle for my first IVF shot. I ve been trying for over 3 years with 2 failed iui and several clomid cycles.

Lucie - Good to have you here and here is to hoping this is our BFP thread:dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hi ladies! 

I got a call from my dr.'s office today, but sadly I didn't get it until the office was closed. When I had my lap last week, there was something else in my tube that the dr. Thinks might have been the second embryo we transferred. Now I have to wait until tomorrow to find out what it was. I just hate waiting!


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi Ladies, Can I join this thread. I am looking at my first IVF in End May/Early June as well :happydance:

I little background on me- have been TTC since July 2011. Never got a BFP. Everything looks great on paper for me and Hubs. Gyno suggested Clomid+ IUI for 2 months, which failed. Finally went for diagnostics Lap last May, everything looks good with tubs but there were some spots of endo on the uterus. Tried naturally for a few months, then 2 Clomid+IUI cycles, again NOTHING! So here we are looking into IVF 
I will be meeting with the IVF finance person this Friday to sort out how much does insurance cover and how much we need to pay out of pocket. Planning to start all the testing in March and then will go on Lupron for 3 months (to increase egg quality). There is some evidence that women with endo (regardless of mild or sever) may have low quality eggs due to toxins produced by endo. So we are being extra careful and taking lupron for 3 months which will kill what ever little endo that might have regrown.

In the meanwhile, I have two vacations planed. I am enjoying my time with hubs and want to be full of positive energy in May for my IVF. Though everytime I am driving, I end up thinking abt IVF and what it fails, will I ever be a mom etc etc ....sneaky thoughts! :growlmad:

Here is to ALL of US both getting our much awaited BFP's and babies in our arms in 2014


----------



## Lucie73821

Got the pathology report back. The other object in my tube was the second embryo. My Dr said never in his 26 years has he had a double ectopic. Until me of course. :( Now I'm really anxious for my follow up appointment on the 19th!


----------



## Wallie

Oh wow! But at least you have a clear answer to what it is. :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Oh lucie, finally an answer. Hoping you find more comforting answers at your appointment.

Babsttc - welcome


----------



## Redfraggle

Think I'll be a bit before you, March or April time, but couldn't read without stopping to wish you soooooo much luck. x


----------



## Blue12

Lucie that is crazy news to hear about the double ectopic. It sounds like your embryos are fantastic though as they have implanted and grown. xo 


Red I am so excited for you!!!! xo Thanks for stopping by.


Is anyone planning on taking anything between now and then to improve their chances - special vitamins or supplements?


----------



## bettybee1

I'll be doing my 1st ivf cycle around may time I would have thought am doing egg sharing so have too wait for blood tests etc. and a match xxx


----------



## Blue12

Hi bettybee. SOrry to see the loses that you have had. xo Glad to hear that you get to have ivf with egg share so soon!


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Betty! So sorry for your losses.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hun yeah shit really they have all being v early so they think it's either egg quality or an implatation problem but dr thinks ivf with blastocysts should do the trick !! Lol 

All ready for this roller coaster too start !! :D


----------



## Blue12

Is is May yet? lol 

Gosh I cant wait for it to get started....

Need a count down maybe lol

Lets see February, March, April (3months) 90 days - ugh 90 days sounds long! lol


----------



## babyseeker

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join? I was referred for IVF back in October of this year after TTC for over 2 years. I have two blocked tubes that were both removed in December. I will be going through my first IVF cycle in May and would love some buddies to talk to while I wait. Any info on what to expect will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blue12

That is so exciting Babyseeker! A bit of info I would give is you will find you love the needle part of the ivf because you feel like you are doing something/contributing to the process and its the 2ww that is the hardest hardest of all lol.


----------



## babyseeker

Blue12 said:


> That is so exciting Babyseeker! A bit of info I would give is you will find you love the needle part of the ivf because you feel like you are doing something/contributing to the process and its the 2ww that is the hardest hardest of all lol.



That's great news being that the needle part is the part that I am dreading the most.... I have a hard time getting shots so I can't imagine how I am going to be able to give myself the injections.......


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome babyseeker! I was worried about the needles too, but I had dh give me the shots, and they aren't too bad!


----------



## babyseeker

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome babyseeker! I was worried about the needles too, but I had dh give me the shots, and they aren't too bad!

Good News to hear..... hoping they wont be that bad for me as well......


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi Lucie! I hope you are feeling better now :hugs:. Can't believe both embryo's landed on the tubes! 

Welcome Babyseeker and BettyBee!

Little update from me - Last Sat was CD1. Surprisingly I was not too upset. Instead I was looking fwd to Day3 testing on Monday. I felt I have control over the situation and I am doing something. 

Day 3 testing was simple. The staff was very friendly and polite. 1st was the ultrasound - my uterus looks good, my ovaries are of normal sizes. I had 6 follicles on R and 7 on the left, almost all of them between 4-5mm with the lead follical being about 6mm on the R. I was happy to see good activity in my ovaries. My uterine lining was 4.5mm, so really thin which is good for Day3. Then they took blood for all sort of tests including genetic testing. 
The nurse called me later in the afternoon and told me my FSH level was 6.5. Which is really good (the lower the better). Last Jan my FSH was 8, so I was happy. AMH data will take a week to be out.
This Friday I will go in for more ultrasound, saline uterus flushing and mock embryo transfer. Yupieeee 

After my ovulation this month, I will get my Lupron Shots! Nurse told me I probably will get light flow for the next month and nothing for the next 2 months! 3 months of no TTC worry! Yes, I will take that. We are looking at June Mid for egg retrieval


----------



## sekky

HI everyone


----------



## sekky

Babyseeker - Welcome and best of luck

Lucie - how are you doing?

Babsttc - sounds like a good plan. hoping this gets you your forever baby.

Wishing all of us goodluck on our ttc journey and hoping this is our lucky thread. xoxo to everyone


----------



## Lucie73821

Hope everyone is doing well. I had my check up with the NP today. It was super quick, she just checked that my incisions were healing and they are. All my restrictions were lifted except they don't want me to start my prenatals until after my apt with the dr on the 19th. 

I just hope I don't go crazy waiting until then!!!!!


----------



## babyseeker

Hi ladies.... BabsTTC glad to see the process is moving along for you... I completed ALOT of labs on Monday and will be going back on next Tuesday for a sonogram... if all goes well I will just be waiting for May to get here to start my IVF cycle...


----------



## Blue12

Thats so great babs to have all those steps done. Welcome sekky! 

I hope this is a super lucky thread ladies.


----------



## kdw1979

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join in?

I had a fresh IVF cycle in November which was unsuccesful, we have 5 blasto frosties, so doing a FET April/May time.

I am good to go as of this week, as soon as I am ready mentally, but we would prefer to wait until spring/summer time to have another go.


----------



## sekky

kdw1979 - welcome


----------



## BabsTTC

Welcome kdw1979! 
Thanks Blue12, babyseeker and sekky for checking up on me! Lucie hope you are recovering well ... 

More Update from me: The head nurse handling my case (bless her soul, such a sweetheart!) called me today to tell me my AMH #. Well, its not that great! Its only 1.07 ...they require AMH>1 for IVF, so I am barely there. It took a while to digest, but this could be the case why I have not seen any BFP yet. 

From what I understand: AMH=ovarian reserve. Low AMH (0.3-0.5) = poor response, not good for IVF. Good AMH =2-3, Very High AMH= PCOS
So you don't want it too high or too low. 

Do you ladies know yur AMH? What does your RE think about its importance?

Looking fwd to my appointment tomorrow morning to learn more about what is going on.


----------



## Blue12

My amh is very very high and I have pcos. Which led me to severe hyperstimulation on my first cycle and I had very low doses on my second cycle. I perssonally feel from my experience that quantity isn't nearly as important as I thought. XO


What did ur clinis say about amh? Do they think it will be a problem? What is your antral follicle count?


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome kdw!

Babs, I don't know my exact#, my dr. just said it was fine. I hope your apt tomorrow gives you the answers you are looking for. 


Nothing new here. Still waiting on AF. I had another beta today, but my dr's office nerver called with my number. I will call them in the morning and ask. I also want to ask when AF should be here. I'm assuming it won't arrive until my number reaches 0, but I forgot to ask at my apt Tuesday. I'm feeling a bit blue today, as a friend just had her baby. I'm happy for her, but at the same time, very sad. 

I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## BabsTTC

Met my RE this morning for few more tests. 
First was the mock embryo transfer. I was asked to come with a full bladder and when I saw the size of my uterus as compared to my bladder I was shocked! I mean my bladder was more than twice the size of my uterus. :haha: My RE said that is bz I was asked to drink so much water! The process itself was just 5 mins. RE was able to get in there easily and said embryo transfer should be smooth.

Then I was asked to empty my bladder and was prepped for Saline uterus flushing, to look for any abnormalities in my uterus. Everything looked good. RE then measure the blood flow to different parts on my uterus. I was amazed to hear the blood go "WOOZZ" in the uterus! I mean it was flowing with some pressure :lol:

RE then looked for activity on my ovaries. I had a total of 15 follicles with a clear lead on the R ovary. Overall no showstopper for IVF on my end.

I then asked my RE about the importance of my AMH #. He said, yes it is low for my age, but not worrisome. This no. does not tell anything about the quality of eggs. Also, he likes to look at this # with the whole picture i.e. along with FSH, Estrogen data and the activity on the ovaries. And since all the other data looks good, he will not waste his sleep over it. :p

That brought me some peace. Hubs went this morning as well to get his blood work done and give his sample. We should hear back early next week. His sample is only 24 hr old, so hopefully things will be ok. We forgot about the test and got a bit frenzy ;)

I am now waiting for the lupron injections. I am supposed to take it 2-3 days after my ovulation. Though strict instructions from my RE no unprotected business this month! Like it will happen that easily ! :dohh:....If it were that easy why would I be in yur clinic in the first place:growlmad:


----------



## Lucie73821

Glad things went well today Babs! :)


----------



## Blue12

Updated the first post with information on everyone's cycles Please let me know if there are any mistakes and if there is anything else that I should include - like protocol details etc.

xo


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Blue but how depressing to see #5 next to my username....


----------



## Blue12

Awe lovely - ill remove all of them Im so sorry. xoxoxoxoxoxox

Im counting on this cycle being your lucky one hun. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## MoBaby

Wallie said:


> Thanks Blue but how depressing to see #5 next to my username....

I'm on #5 also. It is very depressing!


----------



## Liliana26

Hi,ladies! First ivf in may/June.. Any advice, please!


----------



## Blue12

Hi Liliana

My advice is try to relax - the tww is the worst lol - and although they say bedrest isn't required I like to do it.



I went today for my consult at my clinic. She wants me to redo my hsg test - ugh. And other than that we are good to go whenever I call in my cd1. Cant wait to get started.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi Liliana! Welcome! Do you know what your protocol will be yet? I may have tips for you, just depends on your protocol. I agree with trying to stay as relaxed as possible though. 

Well I had another beta today, and it came back at 2.3. Dr is sure now that the surgery was successful and I should be able to move forward with a FET. I'm very anxious for my apt Tuesday and I'm hoping the dr has a clear plan in place for us. I hope we won't have to wait too long for FET! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MoBaby

yay lucie!! I had my beta yesterday and it was 9.6! I couldn't believe it! Its been 44 days since the miscarriage. Sigh. So we will be delayed also. Dr put me on provera b/c of my now 18 days of AF and b/c my lining was abnormally thick AND icing on the cake: I have a 5.4 cm ovarian cyst! So now I have to wait for all this crap to clear up :( Looks like we will be doing FET in April now.


----------



## Lucie73821

Oh Mo, I'm sorry to hear that your cycle will be delayed. :(. That just stinks. I hope things start to turn around for you soon! 

Does anyone have any idea when I should expect AF? I had a few days of red spotting after my lap but nada since. I just hate not knowing what's going on. If doesn't arrive by Tuesday I'll ask my dr what he thinks.


----------



## Blue12

Hi Mobaby and Lucie. Sorry to hear of alll the obstacles and waiting. I bet ur both so eager to get started on that fet. Xoxoxoxox


----------



## babyseeker

Just dropping by to say GL ladies, I finished all of my labs and the SIS (saline infused sonogram) OUCH!!!! on tuesday now we are just waiting for May to come so that we can begin our IVF cycle. I pray that we all get out BFP's this spring can't wait to see all the BFPs


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi Everyone! Hope everyone is doing well ....and looks like everyone is anxiously waiting for May/June to show up just like me ....
I got my Lupron injection yesterday!! Yay .....I did feel a bit queasy yesterday night and was not able to eat much and had one hot flash. Woke up in the middle of the night and found my my bra wet in my sweat. BUT nothing I cannot handle. The nurse did give me a prescription to help with hot flashes, but I think I want only 1 medication at a time in my body (if I can help it). Two more lupron injections to go before my IVF Stimming starts ....per the nurse stimming will start sometime in May end and the ER in June 1/2nd week ...yay!!! I just want May to be here already .....

My Hubs does not like me talking too much about IVF. He thinks its not a good idea to out so much hope in 1 cycle .....is that correct? Should I not be that excited, bz there is always a chance it might fail !! How do you girls feel about your cycles?


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi everyone! 

Babs, I know when I did my first ivf cycle, I didn't really accept the fact that it may not work. I think it's best to go into it knowing it could go either way.

Had my follow up with the dr today. He wants me to have 2 AFs before FET. He says AF could arrive anytime in the next 5 weeks. So it looks like we will be doing FET in May. I'm not happy that we have to wait that long. :(.


----------



## Blue12

T is devastating to always be waiting. Did you decide on how many you will thaw/transferv


----------



## Wallie

It must be good to be excited about a new cycle. For me it just gives me hope but in a way I know it won't work but I have to do it, or I'll regret it.

I do think that for the cycle to work you have to believe it will. I have seen so many 1st time IVF's get their BFP and they are so excited and totally believe it will work. I honestly think that your frame of mind helps immensely!

So even though this will be my 5th fresh cycle, I do believe it will work! It has to some time doesn't it?!! (I have CD's to keep my mind in the right place and believe)!


----------



## Blue12

Walllie I totallly know what youu mean about the belieeving. Do you know Helenttc. She is now 20weeks as a result of ivf 5.


----------



## Wallie

Yes, great news for her.


----------



## Redfraggle

Room for a little one?? Got my dates today and we'll be going for egg retrieval in the week beginning 6 May so I think I just creep in here. :happydance:

Short protocol this time. Starting the pill on 8 March, assuming AF turns up on time. 

Had to get my AMH levels redone because the results they have are a couple years old and then they decide on doses for all the drugs. 

All systems go in Fraggle Rock!! :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

That's excellent news Fraggle! :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Red!!! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## born2bamama

Hi Girls,
I would love to join you all as well! I will be starting the "down regulation" meds in April (long protocol), but the ER and transfer will be in May. Hubby and I have been ttc for 2+years unexplained. Tried one cycle of clomid (this cycle) but expecting af any day so decided to move onto IVF. We are completing our bloodwork,pap, and functional sa within the next two weeks; then we are heading to vegas to relax before beginning the process! Not sure if we will need ICSI yet as they will determine that based on the functional sa he does in two weeks. Hope for all of us that we are ready to pop by this time next year!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies...can I join?

I might be cycling a bit earlier but would love to chat with you all. My journey thus far is in my siggy. I will be starting with bcps for 21 days then nothing for 5 days and then I start stimming. I don't know what protocol that is but I hope to start bcps in late march. I will also have a endometrial scratch done while on bcps which my Dr thinks might help with implantation. 

Blue I was just wondering when you mentioned bed rest after et....is that complete bed rest where you don't get up for the bathroom and use a bed pan? I ask because I have heard of women doing that and wonder if that really helps.


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Red, born, and TTC!!! It's great to have more people to share this journey with! 

I hope everyone I well! I am excited (as weird as this sounds) because AF arrived! The dr said it could be 4-6 weeks from the date of my lowest beta (Feb 14), but I'm so glad it didn't take that long! I'm pretty sure I still have to wait two complete cycles before starting FET. 

I'm headed out tonight with dh and his parents tonight to see a Bon Jovi concert. I think it will be fun. :)


----------



## Redfraggle

We've been to a Bon Jovi concert and it is one of the best I've ever been too! Hope you have an amazing time.

And congratulations on AF arriving!! :haha: I'm impatiently waiting for mine because we start the pill then. Not due until the 8th though.

Dinner at my parents tonight. Might have one last blow out and have a few to drink! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yipee for af! Have fun tonight!


----------



## kdw1979

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL.

Had a very weird cycle, I normally have 28-32 day cycles, post IVF I've had 28, 28 and 30 days cycles, but this time AF has been majorly late CD36 today. 
I done an OPK today and got a postive, so thought it was just a wonky cycle, but AF seems to have turned up 2 hours later, so not sure whats going on here!

OH and I have agreed, we are going to book in for our FET, next AF. So hoping AF and this next cycle do not mess me around too much.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## sekky

Hi ladies. I 've been MIA for a while. But I have been stalking anyway. 
Nothing new happening with me just waiting on my blood work result which should be out by next friday. 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## babyseeker

Hi Ladies, 

Like many others I have been MIA, I recieved my protocol yesterday not sure if I am on the long or short one but I have to start BC pills for about 3 weeks then Lupron shots.. I am so not looking forward to the shots... my egg retrieval will be around the third week of May. Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## Blue12

Hi everyone!

We are all getting closer to starting! Wahoo! Can't wait!

I have had all the testing again and now just need to call in on day 1 to get started. I need to update the first page.


----------



## Blue12

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies...can I join?
> 
> I might be cycling a bit earlier but would love to chat with you all. My journey thus far is in my siggy. I will be starting with bcps for 21 days then nothing for 5 days and then I start stimming. I don't know what protocol that is but I hope to start bcps in late march. I will also have a endometrial scratch done while on bcps which my Dr thinks might help with implantation.
> 
> Blue I was just wondering when you mentioned bed rest after et....is that complete bed rest where you don't get up for the bathroom and use a bed pan? I ask because I have heard of women doing that and wonder if that really helps.


Hi ttcbaby

I only got up to go the washroom - but I didn't even get up for food. I had dh bring me tons of food and "entertainment" while he was gone during the day. I also had the endometrial scratch and I think it is verrrrry helpful with implantation.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Ladies! I have 8 more days of BCP left after tonight! YAY! I ended up having to go on it after Provera failed to work and make me shed my abnormally thickened lining after the MC and I developed a second cyst....SOOOO hopefully (fx) in about 12 days AF comes and everything normalizes and I can start the process for FET in less than 2 weeks!!!


----------



## keisha403

Hi Ladies, i will be doing my first IVF in may. This has been a very long journey for me, with one MC and a lots of BFNs. I am really hoping that this IVF will give me a healthy baby or two.


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies am just wondering has anyone had egg collection without anthesia ??? Also has anyone done the short protocol ?? If so how long Is the 1st staff before ego colección ? X


----------



## bettybee1

* stage??


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Betty collection is done with heavy sedation not anesthesia. I did short last full ivf and loved it! It was maybe 13 days from the first inj to collection. I did birthcontrol for 3-4 wks first. It waaybe 6 wks total from first pill to embryo transfer. Hope this helps!


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks mo baby !!!! :D !!! 

What do they give you for sedation :/ I hate stuff like that :/ 
Xxxxx


----------



## MoBaby

Well you're in Uk so it may be a little different but versed and propofol. Very nice combo!


----------



## Blue12

I was very lightly sedated. I would be in and out of being aware of what was going on. I have only done the long protocol before.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks blue.....I will do the info scratch the last week of march and then start stimming around the 2nd week of April. I am so ready to hold my lil one.


----------



## bettybee1

Whats the scratch supposed too do ???? 

I know one clinic use a Valium for EC 

I'd rather not have ought ! Lol !! Dot know if thats allowed maybe thy have laughing gas hmm !! 
X


----------



## Redfraggle

I had a light sedation for mine. I loved it. Felt like being in a dream!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Betty - its supposed to increase implantation rates. If you Google endometrial scratch for Ivf you should find some data on it.

Blue - thanks for adding me to the first page. I will be doing a fresh cycle and mys first Ivf. Very nervous and excited


----------



## Blue12

When I had the endometrial scratch or biopsy as some call it My af right after it was very heavy as I think it also scratches away the old lining and gives you a very fresh and "juicy" lining for implantation and that there are little Knicks and groves for the embryo to implant I'm convinced with my last fey that the embryos were very poor quality and not meant to implant but that the environment (my lining) was so perfect that it did implant lol.


----------



## Redfraggle

Ooh, I'll have to ask about that. Never heard of it before.

I other news, am still waiting for AF that should have been here on Friday. Why did it pick this cycle to be late?! Argh!


----------



## BabyD225

I'm so happy to find this thread! I hope you all don't mind me joining.. I'm an active member on a few other threads.. but I needed to move on to another one :)

a little background- 4 failed rounds of IUI... 1st IVF/ICSI- Jan/Feb- BFP.. still BFP(entering 8th week).. but told the heartbeat will stop soon and fetus isn't developing fast enough. Haven't had any signs of miscarriage- will wait for natural but may have to do a D&C.

Once I miscarry- I have to wait for next AF then I can move on to FET... So that puts me in May/June...Anyone have suggestions as to doing a natural FET cycle or on estrogen? I have both options.. don't know what to do


----------



## Redfraggle

Hey and welcome BabyD. So so sorry to hear about what you are going through. Big big :hugs:

I don't know anything about FETs but one of the others is bound to have some helpful advice.


----------



## BabyD225

Redfraggle said:


> Hey and welcome BabyD. So so sorry to hear about what you are going through. Big big :hugs:
> 
> I don't know anything about FETs but one of the others is bound to have some helpful advice.

Thanks so much Red....I just noticed 106 failed cycles!!! I'm inspired by your strength to keep going! Do you have a blog or summary of what you've been through? :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Like Blue I'm going to have a endometrial scratch before my next go with ICSI. Implantation seems to be a problem with me with two chemicals. There's a 70% chance of implantation once you've had a scratch.

I've also had a Natural FET last time. It was so easy. Just blood tests to determine Ovulation and then I went in for transfer 5 days after. Easy peasy compared to an ICSI cycle.


----------



## MoBaby

BabyD: My RE says a little better success with medicated. The natural stresses me out because you have to mointor ovulation and have bloodwork and scans up near ovulation. if you miss ovulation then you have to wait. I would rather have my cycle controlled with medications. I am doing medicated again although RE said to do natural because of issues with bleeding I had (unexplained).. BUT I cant do a natural because my cycles have been off since my first miscarriage and I have to be able to tell work at least 2-3 weeks in advance.


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> BabyD: My RE says a little better success with medicated. The natural stresses me out because you have to mointor ovulation and have bloodwork and scans up near ovulation. if you miss ovulation then you have to wait. I would rather have my cycle controlled with medications. I am doing medicated again although RE said to do natural because of issues with bleeding I had (unexplained).. BUT I cant do a natural because my cycles have been off since my first miscarriage and I have to be able to tell work at least 2-3 weeks in advance.

Hey Mo- didnt know you were on this threat too! :) That's how I'm feeling.. I have been off so many days for my ICSI cycle and now with all the complications that I'd rather plan it.. didnt know it had more success- now I'll definitely do that. Is the medication just estrogen or is it more? How long did it take to get a period after you miscarried? There's no explanation for bleeding?


----------



## Wallie

The reason I had a natural FET is because my cycles are pretty spot on each month, so that was a consideration. I only had blood tests and just sent them to the clinic as they were 4 hours away by car. Never had a scan.


----------



## MoBaby

And progesterone either vaginal or shots... There was no source of bleed when I went in every time..... I stopped meds at 7w5-6d and never had a period.... The bleeding had settled down and so at 9w2d I had a d/c and dr said placenta had taken over so that's why no mc yet and it could have been a while. We discovered the mc hours after the heart stopped. And then the saga started after the d/c with my uterus being jacked up... Af came 27 days after d/c and hung around for 17 days straight then lining thick then provera. But provera I didn't respond to so then bcp. And that's where I'm at now. The mc messed me up.


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> And progesterone either vaginal or shots... There was no source of bleed when I went in every time..... I stopped meds at 7w5-6d and never had a period.... The bleeding had settled down and so at 9w2d I had a d/c and dr said placenta had taken over so that's why no mc yet and it could have been a while. We discovered the mc hours after the heart stopped. And then the saga started after the d/c with my uterus being jacked up... Af came 27 days after d/c and hung around for 17 days straight then lining thick then provera. But provera I didn't respond to so then bcp. And that's where I'm at now. The mc messed me up.

So sorry you had to go through that.. i haven't had an ounce of bleeding yet... worried that something is going to get more complicated or lengthen this already long process. :( The things we do to have a baby.. and then there's my husbands cousin who slept with her husband once in a month and got pregnant.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I'll be getting set up on the pill next week for IVF in April. Is there anyone else here doing their first ever IVF? Is it too late to join you guys? It seems like I've waited for this for SOOO long and now I've just picked up the prescription for the pill and we're set to go. IUI didn't work this month, AF is due for Thursday/Friday...so far all negative FRER's and I'm looking forward to trying IVF. Anyone else here hoping for twins? I'm 37 and have some catching up to do.


----------



## bettybee1

hey hunnie :) iam also starting up on my 1st ivf in april too !!!!!!!!! i wouldnt want twins tho lol ill be having a single emybro put back i think xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ill be doing my first IVF in March april.....I will start down regging this week.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi there! Do you mind if I join in??

I'm actually starting a fet this month- but would love some buddies. This will be my third try at ivf. The second time - we got pregnant, but it ended in a mmc at 10 weeks :( I'm trying to be positive for this round and stay hopeful!

Good luck for those starting their first ivf soon! It is so scary and exciting at the same time! I hope this is our lucky thread!


----------



## Lucie73821

Loving all the new members! 

Baby, I'm sorry for what you are going through. :hugs:

Welcome Betty and 2have!

Kirs_t, welcome lady! :) 

I'm secretly hoping for twins. I'm almost 35 and would love to have twins and have our family complete.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Me too lucie...I would love to not have to go through this again, and an only child for my DH isnt ideal. He is an only child and he always said he didnt want to have an only child.


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm an only child too. I've said all my life I didn't want an only child. 

At this point though. I will be extremely happy with whatever we are blessed with.


----------



## Kirs_t

I know what you mean about twins! I would love to have two bubbas. I'm really afraid of only having one child too after always dreaming of a big family.... But at this stage ill take whatever I can get! One child would be the biggest blessing and miracle :) 

At my clinic they have a one embryo transfer policy. You can only have two put in if you are over 40 or in special circumstances. It's a shame for me - I'd put back 3 if I was allowed! :) do you ladies get to choose how many to transfer?


----------



## bettybee1

In the uk you can have 2 legally if Your 40 or over you can have 3 .... But there bringing in elective single embryo transfer Now in a lot of clinics especially if the embie is perfect :D !!!! X


----------



## kdw1979

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I cant make a lengthier response, will do later on tonight.

May have to postpone my FET from next AF, as I have just been given a job offer and start date of 15th April, so kind of messes with timing a bit!! Depending on my shifts, as I'm doing a medicated cycle, I may be able to fit it in. 

So I'm all up in the air at the moment!!


----------



## MoBaby

I did my FET on a friday and started a new job on monday :) It was great as I used the weekend to rest up. Hopefully you can fit it in!! I dont think I will be going in April now either; more like may I am thinking because the BCP I am on doesnt seem to be working to fix my lining. Sigh. I will know more next week when AF comes and I have a scan.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi all!:wave:
*Mobaby*, I'm sorry you've had to go through that. I too m/c in Nov while on vacation to say the least. We were in Cyprus, a far ways away from home. I wonder if it had to do with diet? It took some progesterone pills from the clinic to force my cycle after waiting for it for 2 months. I hope you return to normal soon!
*Bettybee*, glad there's someone in the world there doing this crazy thang with me. Are you taking the pill first or just stimming? 
I'm in Canada and while we don't yet have coverage for IVF (except in Quebec & Ontario) we also don't have restrictions on embie transfers. We will likely choose 3 if we have 3 decent ones to transfer. I'm older and know that some of my eggies are not going to be good which is why they allow us to transfer more the older we get. We're having to pay $8000 out of pocket and what the insurance companies don't consider is that if I do have twins/triplets and they need care, they're likely to pay HEAPS more in prenatal care (hundreds of thousands) vs the 8000 to cover a few IVF treatments using a max allowed of 2 blasts. So until they decide to help us with expenses, I feel I have to try for the best outcome and statistically the most successful fresh ET's in canada are from 3 blasts (with the majority outcome of a singleton babies). 
*ttcbaby117* does down regging mean you're going on the pill? If so we'll be on the same sort of timeline too!
*Kirs_t* welcome and sorry to hear about your mmc. Especially after trying so hard with IVF this would be SO disappointing. It's my biggest fear. I love your positivity though, stay happy & believe it will happen. That's half the battle right?
*Lucie73821* do you have kids yet? Now that I'm 37 and we've been ttc for 2 years I think twins would really calm my heart. I've always pictured LOTS of kids in my home and for it to be so quiet right now is killing me. BRING ON THE SCREAMING BABIES! ...and the giggles at the sunday dinner table, and picking up and dusting the munchkins off on our hikes, and sending them to bed together in a tent with a walkie-talkie when we're out camping in the rocky mountains. I'm dying to make memories with my future kids. 


Lucie73821 said:


> At this point though. I will be extremely happy with whatever we are blessed with.

 I hear you. Same here I'm wishing for twins but I just want a healthy pregnancy/child at this point.
*Wallie & Blu* best of luck with your scratches!
*Red* FX that you get AF soon, you starting FET after this then? Do they need to do anything to you to prepare for this then? 
*BabyD225* by your siggie it looks like you're preggers is this true? And if so congrats lady!!!
*kdw1979* when does your fet cycle start, you mentioned awaiting AF, you close? 
*Sekky* did you get the results of your bloodwork?
*babyseeker* I'm just the opposite of you, NOT looking forward to the pill and spotty face, don't mind about the injections. Looks like we're on the same protocal.
*keisha403* you're story sounds similar to mine, lots and lots fo BFN and a chemical & m/c, FX for you with IVF!
Hopefully I didn't miss anybody, please pipe up if I did!

AFM, I got AF 5 days early so I'll be starting the pill for 3 weeks on Saturday. I was thrilled that it came early (CD29 as opposed to cd33). The less waiting I have to do the better. I've been exercising lots and wonder if this helped speed my cycle up. Either way I'm pleased.


----------



## BabyD225

*2have4kids*- I am 7 weeks, 1 day pregnant.. however i've been told that due to the very low Hcg (under 4000 as of last thursday), and fetal development/weak hearbeat that I will probably miscarry. They've been telling us that for 2 and a half weeks now.. and I haven't bled or anything- it's actually grown- just not enough. I am actually going today for another sonogram to see more.. She said I may need a D&C if I dont miscarry on my own. So confused by this.. and after such a happy time finding out about my BFP... This wait is killing us. Hope for either a miracle or closure today. xo


----------



## bettybee1

MoBaby said:


> I did my FET on a friday and started a new job on monday :) It was great as I used the weekend to rest up. Hopefully you can fit it in!! I dont think I will be going in April now either; more like may I am thinking because the BCP I am on doesnt seem to be working to fix my lining. Sigh. I will know more next week when AF comes and I have a scan.

have a question if thats okay did you have ivf not with icsi ?? 

if so how many eggs did you get and how many fetlized ??

am really stuck on weather too pay and extra 1000 pound for icsi when potentiolly i could use that money for a fet cycle :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

We did icsi b/c dh has only a few sperm. And they are slow.

We had 100% fertilization cycles 1&2 and cycle 3 12/16 fertilized (we had frosties from #3) Does dh have any issues? I recommend it if dh isnt normal and 1000 isn't that much on the grand scheme of things


----------



## sekky

Wow ladies. I just didnt read for just a day and i have 5 pages to catch up. seems things are getting started for everyone.

welcome to all d new ladies (babydd and co)

kd - hoping you dont get to delay your transfer.

afm - going to the clinic tomorrow to get dh's sample in and will go back on friday to discuss our options.

hoping to start with next cycle still.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## bettybee1

thanks hunnie :) 

1000 pound tho is equal too nearly $2000 so its quite alot extra really ........

his count is 120million , 55% motilty and only 5% morph so slight male factorI 

i probley will do it as am wanting as many frozen as posiible for back up cycles as i would be able to afford another fresh cycle for agesxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

BabyD225 said:


> *2have4kids*- I am 7 weeks, 1 day pregnant.. This wait is killing us. Hope for either a miracle or closure today. xo

I am SO sorry to hear this. frig that's just devistating. GROW BABY! I have heard of miracles in this sort of thing, FX for the best possible outcome for you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

babyd - hoping there was a turn around today at your US. Please let us know how you are doing.

2have4kids - yes I should be starting the pill on Thursday (cd3) for 21 days because AF should be here today...but she has not made an appearance so I might be closer to your schedule than before.


----------



## Lucie73821

Baby- hope you got good news today. :hugs: 

2have- we have no kids yet, just an 18 pound cat. :)


----------



## BabyD225

So just got out of RE...the heartbeat is now 120- so stronger than last thursday and its measurign at .6cm. Its measuring 5 days behind but she said more hopeful than before. I don't know if I should be excited or scared. Such a weird series of events.. Have to wait a week for next appt.


----------



## 2have4kids

Well I view that as good new BabyD, if the baby hadn't grown it would def be bad news. There's always hope! 
Lucie I see. I have 2 furballs, one of them is a whopping 22 lbs. He's on a bit of a diet with me right now, he's lost 2.5 lbs since christmas. Is yours a rescoe too? I think his obesity has to do with what he's gone through, he things one day the food will just disappear (so eat it all now).


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd that sounds encouraging!! Fx for you!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

2have4kids said:


> Well I view that as good new BabyD, if the baby hadn't grown it would def be bad news. There's always hope!
> Lucie I see. I have 2 furballs, one of them is a whopping 22 lbs. He's on a bit of a diet with me right now, he's lost 2.5 lbs since christmas. Is yours a rescoe too? I think his obesity has to do with what he's gone through, he things one day the food will just disappear (so eat it all now).

Mine is a rescue. He came from a house with a lot of other animals. I think he had to fight for food, so that has given him some bad eating habits. 

Baby, that sounds encouraging! When do you have another scan?


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks ladies- I have to wait a whole week now.. That is torture... And I have a furbaby too! An english bulldog.. "BabyD" is after my little 'son' :)


----------



## MoBaby

I have 3 furbabies a husky (12 years) and an English mastiff! And my furkitty who is 15 years old.


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow, lots of furbabies you guys!! When we found out that I have diminished reserve at 35 yrs old I started volunteering for the Meow Foundation. Took in pregnant mom cats and provided a safe place for them to have their babies. Then we found them all forever homes. Sooo many smiles and laughs, it really took my mind off my infertility depression.


----------



## Kirs_t

Babyd- what a horrible time waiting.... I'm so glad the scan was better today. Thinking of you and praying for your little bean.

2hav- that sounds like a beautiful way to help cope with infertility. We have a Labrador puppy who is the love of our lives! She has defn helped us in those darker times!


----------



## BabyD225

Has anyone had a CVS test.. or amnio for karyotype or CGH Microarray?? If the pregnancy continues I want to consider these to make sure there aren't any defects, etc...


----------



## bettybee1

glad things are looking up babyd- when i was pregnant with my dd i had a scan at 6weeks they said there was a tiny sac measureing 5weeks she said if i hadnt started bleeding i will in the next couple off weeks i demanded they did another scan a few days later tho and when she did she saw the yolk but no fetal pole but then at 8 weeks there was my gorgous baby measuring dead on 8weeks it was perfect so things do look up sometime sxxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Has anyone been on the BCP Marvelon 21 for 3 weeks before IVF? I've never been able to take the pill because it gives me depression and I've just read up on it, it sounds to be one of the worst pills ever. Oh dear, I don't wish a divorce before IVF, I'm going to have to keep my mouth shut and think happy thoughts here! I start Saturday for 3 weeks.


----------



## Redfraggle

2have - you should mention it, they will be able to change it for you. I had microgynon last time and it knocked me really sick so this time they've put me on Rigevidon. 

BabyD - keeping everything crossed for you. 

My furbaby is a bunny! A little houserabbit called Starsky and he's totally a mummies boy! :cloud9:

Started the pill yesterday and stay on that until 19th April. They I start burselin injections from the 21st. This is it. I'm on my way!! Spoke with my consultant today and my AMH levels suck, only 6, but they are putting me on testosterone gel for two weeks which apparently increases my chances a bit. Anyone ever heard anything about it? :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Red - I have never heard of it but I guess we just need to trust what our dr recommend.

AFM - I am right behind you Red, I start my BCPs on Monday for 21 days....then I start stimming on April 8th. I have been having mixed emotions about starting the process as I am excited to have a increased chance of being pg but what if it doesn't work. Also, I am just a bit nervous about the process either.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! Got my detailed protocol yesterday. I will start BC on cd 1. Baseline is scheduled for April 24. Transfer will be May 16th. It feels great having actual dates! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ttcbaby117

that's awesome news Lucie! Congrats! It will be here in no time!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

AFM - I start BCPs on Monday for 21 days....take 5 days off, then start stimming...does this sound normal to anyone? It seems I have not read about taking off 5 days in between. Oh and my Baseline is on Monday.


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! I hope you don't mind me joining it! We have our first ICSI cycle scheduled for May 2nd (I'm guessing stimming starts on that day). I'm waiting to get my period (should be early next week) and then to go for CD3 blood work and I'm to start the pill same day at night. Fortunately it's the same pill I've been on before and I go along alright on it. And then on April 10 it's our first appointment to discuss the details. The only thing I know so far is that it's going to be a short protocol.

I have PCO and I stop ovulating if my weight goes over certain number. I've been doing great keeping it stable lately and been ovulating fine. However we also have male factor to deal with, hens it's going to be ICSI.

I'm all over the place emotionally at the moment. It doesn't help that AF should be here within a few days, of course. But I'm just looking forward to having a plan in action. Because at the moment I'm only capable of seeing the big picture and it's way too overwhelming.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies :wave: Red, I reviewed all of the drug options with the doc and there aren't other bcp that they will offer me but I get to have a better progesterone than those oily supps 3xday for 12 weeks. They said I could either do an intramuscular injection or a powdery supp 2xday so I'll choose the powdery ones hopefully with less mess. 

Ttcbaby117 we're just days apart with our regiments fx, and so glad it's finally happening.


----------



## Soili

2have4kids, I'll be taking Estinette (they manufacture it by all sort of names), but it's also combined BCP, only in smaller doses of estrogen/progesterone than Marvelon. I've taken it for 7 years before TTC and actually found it gives me more sanity than my regular cycles ;) I guess I don't do well with "natural" hormone spikes and prefer them coming in regulated doses, hehe. 

But I've already warned DH that it's quite possible that I'll be a complete wacko during IVF, with all those drugs. For him to keep in mind that it's temporary and it's hormones talking. I'm hoping to manage it well, but seeing how I often have to deal with high levels of anxiety before ovulation and a few days before AF on regular basis, purely due to hormonal spikes.... better to lay the cards on the table in advance. You might wanna have a chat like that too. I know I wouldn't be able to relay on being able to compose yourself at all times :)

I really hope I'll get ANY other option for progesterone aside from shots. I really don't think I'll be able to do them myself and DH definitely won't be up for it ;)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 
How is everyone going? 
Baby d- any updates?
Ttc baby & tohave - glad to hear things are starting! It's exciting to move ahead :)
Hi soili- great that you had that chat with Dh! I had one like that too- but found the drugs had less side effects than I thought! I actually felt pretty good while stimming. The progesterone was another story though!!

I am all set to trigger tonight and my fet is scheduled for Monday morning! So exciting to be trying again!


----------



## bettybee1

How are you babyd you had a follow up scan ? X


----------



## BabyD225

So today is 8 weeks 1 day for me... going in a 6:00pm to see if all looks good and if the heart is still going strong. Fingers crossed for me/pray to whoever you pray to. Thanks for the support all! xo


----------



## bettybee1

I'll say a prayer for you hunnie :) xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Kirs_t just a question for you, you say you're being triggered tonight and then have a fet on Monday, that's in 6 days from today? Isn't that a little late? I don't know anything about FET or the timing, are they triggering you're natural eggs or have you been on drugs? Thanks for helping me understand the fet cycle.

AFM, I've been reading on short vs long protocol and I'm really scared my fs has done long protocol on me for her own scheduling purposes and not considering my diminished ovarian reserve. Of everything I read online last weekend it seems women with egg quality/age/diminished reserve issues do better on short protocol where they work with your cycle to produce more eggs. Has anyone else done long protocol and what's your situation/why did your fs explain it would be right for you? Thank you - I'm not totally confused.
If it doesn't work out I'll have some questions for her. Until then I'm going to trust and stay positive. 
I just read this article which also has put some questions in my mind about the drugs and protocols I'm on: https://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/apr/10/medicalresearch.health1


----------



## Redfraggle

BabyD - wishing you all the luck in the world and will have everything crossed and praying to anyone who will listen for you! 

2have4kids - I was told on my first IVF cycle that they always do a long protocol because it is their best way of finding out how you will respond to the drugs. This time round I'm on a short protocol.


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks Red :)
BabyD, I'm not religious but I'm thinking about you and your wee one, wishing you success and a full healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## BabyD225

2have4kids said:


> Thanks Red :)
> BabyD, I'm not religious but I'm thinking about you and your wee one, wishing you success and a full healthy 9 months!!!!

2have4kids... I'm the same as you... not a religious person.. so I can appreciate the sentiment and thoughts. xoxo


----------



## bettybee1

^ long proctcol is for women who don't have many problems responding too meds short& flare are for women who either older or don't respond aswell !!! 

An going on the short protocol ' just becoz am not having a 7-8 week treatment cycle no thanks lol ' I'd rather just stim for 9-11days then go for EC a lot easier if you ask me lol x


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi there ladies!
Baby d- i am thinking, hoping and praying for you too! Sending love xxx

2have- with the fet, my embies are day 5 blasts... So I trigger natural ovulation and then they put the embie in 5/6 days later to mimic the natural process. I havent been on any drugs up until trigger- but will have progesterone support from here on! i too have diminished ovarian reserve. I did a short antag protocol and responded much better than expected! But it seems the docs have very different methods from clinic to clinic. Even the fet cycles vary hugely- even in the same state/country! 

Hi to everyone!! Lucie- how are you going?? Xx


----------



## bettybee1

How are you baby d !!! Xxxx


----------



## Soili

Had CD3 blood tests done this morning, starting the pill tonight. I guess things are now actually moving :)

From what I know I'll be doing short protocol, but I actually have no idea why and if it's certain yet. I didn't even hear it from the FS ;) We had to have a mandatory consultation with a psychologist in November and it was her who mentioned it, as she was reading the notes in our case file. I don't think they'll want my input at all on things like that LOL


----------



## 2have4kids

Soili said:


> Had CD3 blood tests done this morning, starting the pill tonight. I guess things are now actually moving :)
> 
> From what I know I'll be doing short protocol, but I actually have no idea why and if it's certain yet. I didn't even hear it from the FS ;) We had to have a mandatory consultation with a psychologist in November and it was her who mentioned it, as she was reading the notes in our case file. I don't think they'll want my input at all on things like that LOL

What pill are you starting? If it's bcp, isn't that the long protocol? That's what I'm doing, started saturday. Hoping for no weight gain & depression. I hate the pill.


----------



## Soili

BCP, yup! As far I know you can on the pill before long OR short protocol. I think the difference is if there's still a suppression phrase before stimming or not.

I quite like being on the pill actually :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Im on the antagonist short protocol with BCPs for 14 days prior to stimming.

Ali - In the past I was on gonal F....So I would say yes. I don't know what meds the dr is giving me for my IVF, I wont find out till I get over there on Apirl 8th.


AFM - I got my blood work back today....which was on cd4

FSH - 4.6
E2 - 47.6
LH - 4.1

I hope those numbers are ok because I already started down regging.


----------



## bettybee1

What pill are you on ??? Did they say you will get af as soon as you have finished them x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Im on Femaine which is a UK BCP.


----------



## BabyD225

TTC- I know you're on my other thread so thanks for ur post there xo

As for what's going on with me...I didnt log on here yesterday..i needed a break to just cry... I will upload a picture of my current sonogram.. My baby is measuring 6 days behind.. still a sign of something wrong. The heartbeat went up to 153bpm. I went to my regular OBGYN instead of the RE. I'm so comfortable with him and I just needed a second opinion for peace of mind. I left the RE on Tuesday hysterically crying. The waiting for miscarriage or success is just torture. Going to my OB made me so much more relaxed. He said, let's be optimistic.. there is a 50/50 shot. At around 10-11 weeks if it is still going we will be doing testing to see if we can find a chromosomal abnormality. I see him again next Friday... so just more waiting and wishing.
 



Attached Files:







sono.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Redfraggle

I feel for you BabyD. This limbo must feel hell on earth at the moment.

50/50 isn't so bad though. There is hope. Keep positive. :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh BabyD I'm glad you got a second opinion, it sounds like he gave you very wise advice. Nothing better than a little down to earth reassurance, even if it was the stark naked truth, I'd take 50/50 and a plan of action over 'you're going to m/c' ANY day! Fingers and toes are crossed for you and your little one.

It's almost the weekend ladies, anyone have interesting plans? My OH just flew out for 10 days and I'm going to spring clean my closet & clean up so I can find all my fav pants. Nothing terribly exciting. I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies

Babyd 50/50 is good. I think it's good seeing baby grow and now with strong hb. I really hope baby catches up! Being in limbo isn't fun or fair :(

I have an ultrasound tomorrow and if the bcp worked which according to my af it should have I will start estrace!!! I go in at 7am.


----------



## Lucie73821

BabyD, 50/50 is better than what you were told previously, but I agree the limbo has to be awful! I hope your next appointment brings good news. 

As for me, one more day of school and then spring break! We aren't really doing anything though sadly, because we need to save up for the FET. We will probably go up and visit my mom and step dad who are wintering two hours north of us, but that's about it. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ttcbaby117

have fun ladies!

I am not doing to much myself! Just chilling around the house and maybe hitting the beach. I haven't been out there in about 2 weeks so I think maybe a walk might be in order.


----------



## BabyD225

Lucie73821 said:


> BabyD, 50/50 is better than what you were told previously, but I agree the limbo has to be awful! I hope your next appointment brings good news.
> 
> As for me, one more day of school and then spring break! We aren't really doing anything though sadly, because we need to save up for the FET. We will probably go up and visit my mom and step dad who are wintering two hours north of us, but that's about it.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

On spring break as well!! Enjoy your week off! xo


----------



## 2have4kids

Day 7 of the bcp today and no bad side effects woohoo! Welcome weekend. 

Grow babyD grow!


----------



## kdw1979

Thinking of you BabyD, i echo what the other ladies have said, glad you got a second opinion. I'll keep everything crossed for you xx

AFM- So we have decided to go for the FET next AF which is due around 6th April. I start my new job on the 15th April, so hopefully can fit it in around my shifts as its medicated. We worked out that if its successful, we wouldn't know until 2/3 weeks into the job, we wouldn't tell them until at least 12 weeks, so I'll be a good 4 months into the job.
I do need a bit of advice though, I think I told you that I had got a +opk on CD1, well all OPKs have been as close as positive since and the past 3 days have been very very positive CD15/16/17, has anyone ever had this? We are going all out this last natural cycle, so I'm confused as to whether I'm even ovulating or if my LH is just naturally high all the time??


----------



## Soili

kdw1979, I did hear some girls get postivie OPK close to period or when they start it. It's also quite common to get close-to-positive if you have PCOS. Your baseline LH basically corresponds to the number of follies you have present in the ovaries. It could just be that your tests are too sensitive though!


----------



## BabyD225

So I had a sonogram this morning at 9 weeks which showed my baby's heart stopped. I am going to my OBGYN tomorrow for another sonogram- even though it was already confirmed by two doctors today. I don't think I can mentally and physically handle a miscarriage on my own so we decided to do a D&C. Because it's Passover and Easter week- not many doctors are scheduled so we have to wait a few days.. just hoping it doesn't happen before then. I'm deeply saddened but I knew this was a possibility and I truly believe it wasn't meant to be. I'm encouraged we have 2 frozen blasts and want to be able to finally move on. This has been a very stressful pregnancy- constantly waiting and worrying. 
Happy Passover and Easter to those who celebrate. xoxo


----------



## Redfraggle

Oh BabyD I am so so sorry to hear that. A heartbreaking outcome. I wish I had something to say that would help.

:hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Am extremly sorry hunnie :( really am there's no words too describe what your feeling !!!!

Hope you can move on swiftly :) and hope your frozen embies will bring you happiness :) 

Xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry BabyD. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

babyd: :hugs: Soo sorry girl. Awful. :( I feel for you.


----------



## Kirs_t

Baby d- there are no words. It is so heart breaking... We are all thinking of you and sending love xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

BabyD :hugs: I'm so sorry. I'm glad you have the embies to look forward to but take some time to heal your heart and grieve your loss. Hibernate for a little bit and take care of you. I'm so sorry this happened. :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone

I just ended my first unsuccessful IVF cycle. I'm looking forward to my second successful cycle with all of you, hopefully at the end of April. 

BabyD very sorry!


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry Sam it wasn't successful :(


----------



## Blue12

SO sorry BabyD. xo

Sorry for the unsuccessful cycle. Here's to a successful cycle for all of us ahead!


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Sams! Sorry to hear of your unsuccessful cycle. Wil you be doing a full ivf cycle or a FET? 

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm just waiting on AF to arrive to start BC.


----------



## Samsfan

I will be doing a full cycle as I didn't have any frozen embies left over.


----------



## Lucie73821

Samsfan said:


> I will be doing a full cycle as I didn't have any frozen embies left over.

I hope this upcoming one is successful!


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry about your ivf cycle not working :( !!!! 

Fx'd for your next one :) xxx


----------



## cali_kt

BabyD225 said:


> So I had a sonogram this morning at 9 weeks which showed my baby's heart stopped. I am going to my OBGYN tomorrow for another sonogram- even though it was already confirmed by two doctors today. I don't think I can mentally and physically handle a miscarriage on my own so we decided to do a D&C. Because it's Passover and Easter week- not many doctors are scheduled so we have to wait a few days.. just hoping it doesn't happen before then. I'm deeply saddened but I knew this was a possibility and I truly believe it wasn't meant to be. I'm encouraged we have 2 frozen blasts and want to be able to finally move on. This has been a very stressful pregnancy- constantly waiting and worrying.
> Happy Passover and Easter to those who celebrate. xoxo

I am so sorry to read this. :hugs: I know how hard this has been for you. All this waiting and trying to figure out what is going on. I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad that you have something to give you hope (your 2 blasts). Will be thinking of you during this hard time.


----------



## cali_kt

Hi all,
Hope I can hang out here. I'm on a break between FETs. Planning for June/July-ish. I have a failed FET and 3 fair blasts. This is my one and only attempt at IVF. We can't afford another go around. So hoping this FET works.


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Cali! Sorry to hear of your struggles so far. I wish you all the best for your next FET!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Had the D&C on Wednesday... it's pretty sad to go through all of this. I came home tired from the general anesthesia... with minimal bleeding and then yesterday I had HORRIBLE cramps.. like contractions I'm guessing and the bleeding had stopped. Late last night the bleeding came on heavier but at least the cramping stopped. Today I had a few good cries... hoping to be able to heal soon and move on to FET. So scared that those blasts will have something wrong with them as well. They said I'll have chromosomal/genetic testing back on the miscarriage within 4 weeks. If they find something was wrong- would it effect my other embryos??


----------



## cali_kt

Baby D-
Just wanted to tell you I'm thinking of you. How are you doing today?


----------



## kdw1979

BabyD - I am so sorry to hear your news.

Which makes me feel terrible for this, FET will be cancelled for this cycle, I got a surprise natural BFP 2 days ago.

I wish you ladies all the very best and will be popping in to see how your all doing.

Baby Dust to you all


----------



## ttcbaby117

KDW congrats hun that is such amazing news!!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Wow amazing news hunnie congrats xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Baby d- am Soo sooty chick xxxx


----------



## Redfraggle

Congratulations KDW! That is fantastic news. :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

WOW! I love hearing about natural BFPS while waiting for IVF!! I wish it would happen for us but not a possibility. Thats amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## cali_kt

Me too Mo! It gives me some sort of hope! 
How is everyone doing?
I've been reading about embryo adoption as an option if this FET doesn't work. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## 2have4kids

Congratulations KDW! Nothing like a surprise natural just in the nick of time :) It happened to me Sept 2012 and I cried for 3 days because it was so unexpected, I felt in shock a bit. This one will be a sticky bean for you, h&h 9 months.

We're into IVF now, been on the bcp for 24 days now, it gave me two 2 cm cysts in my R ovary which they aspirated yesterday (it was a total blast with no pain managment). We did the jab education yesterday and started suprefact. The gonal F and luveris tomorrow. I'm finding the schedule a bit much: suprefact every 12 hours, 6am/6pm (no overtime then at work) with gonal F/luveris taken between 1-5pm and since I'm not taking my needles to work to do jabs in the bathroom stall (lol that's a scary mental picture) I need to make sure I beat the traffic when i get off at 4:15 to get home by 5pm. Whew, exhausting thinking about it. 

There's been no problem with the suprefact, just not looking forward to 450mg gonal f, that seems like alot.


----------



## ttcbaby117

2have - I developed a 2 cm cyst while taking my BCPs....they were going to aspirate it but it was estrogen producing so they put me on some pills for 10 days....so my ivf is postponed until the cyst is gone which is hopefully in about 2 weeks. Wow that does sound like a rigorous schedule!


----------



## 2have4kids

ttcbaby117 said:


> 2have - I developed a 2 cm cyst while taking my BCPs....they were going to aspirate it but it was estrogen producing so they put me on some pills for 10 days....so my ivf is postponed until the cyst is gone which is hopefully in about 2 weeks. Wow that does sound like a rigorous schedule!

Hmm, mine was estrogen producing too but in a matter of a few extra days on the bcp my estrogen went down and they aspirated the cysts. What I'd like to know is how important is it to work with your natural cycle? Have you had your AF? 
It sounds like the UK ladies do only 1 dose/day of the bursulin/suprefact then. Don't know why my doc splits it into 2 shots 12 hours apart, it is a hefty schedule but I'm sure we'll survive it for 2 weeks. 
Good luck with your cyst, I couldn't believe how much fluid came out of each of mind, 2 big fat vials full of a diameter of only 2 cm! Yuk. I hope you can start soon:winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well I was on BCPs when I formed the cyst....it seems my body was trying to ovulate. 

I do hope these meds work! I am so ready to be pregnant!


----------



## 2have4kids

ttcbaby117 said:


> Well I was on BCPs when I formed the cyst....it seems my body was trying to ovulate.
> 
> I do hope these meds work! I am so ready to be pregnant!

I hear ya! I've actually read that alot of women ovulate right through the pill. I'll ask next time I'm in if those two cysts are from that. When's your next scan?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wednesday...but with my obgyn not the re....hopefully they will be gone and I can start stimming on Monday the 22nd.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!
I haven't posted in a while- but I hope everyone is doing great! 
Kdw- that is fabulous news about your bfp! congratulations xxx how are you feeling?

Hope the girls starting their ivf cycle are doing well. Ttc baby- that's frustrating about the cyst- but the 22nd will be here before you know it!

2hav- hope the jabbing is going ok!

Baby d- how are you going with everything? Thinking of you x

Afm- I got a bfp on my fet cycle! I am so excited and grateful.... But pretty nervous and worried too- after having a m/c last time. I am 5w3d now and have my first scan on the 23rd. I hope we hear a heart beat this time!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kids - congrats hun . I can imagine how nervous you must be, I guess the worrying never ends. I hope though that you will find some way to enjoy it.


----------



## everhopeful

Kirst - massive congrats. I can understand your nervousness but try to enjoy it if you can!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats kirst!


----------



## 2have4kids

Kirs_t congrats - that's the best news I had to wake up to! Smiling at my computer tea in hand.
FX for your little bean, snuggled in tight for a h&h 9 months. 

I just did all 4 jabs last night, wasn't too bad at all. Both DH and I felt a little queezy with the antibiotics last night. Slept it off and feeling better now. 

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah the antibiotics did me and DH in also! Are you on the z pack? That is what we were taking.


----------



## 2have4kids

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah the antibiotics did me and DH in also! Are you on the z pack? That is what we were taking.

It's called azithromycin and thankfully the first day was the only nausea that we had.

I'm on day 4 of stims and don't really feel anything yet except for headaches. I'm expected to be a low responder, I sure hope everything is working down there. I'm sitting with a hot pack on my belly as I write :coffee:

How's everyone?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah that was the same antibiotics I was on! 

When do you have your first u/s...fxed for you!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks ttc, first scan is Wed. Haha, I'm sitting with a hot pack again. I think the heat lamp they put over you during acupuncture helps with circulation so been drinking lots of hot tea, having some workouts throughout the week, and hot packs morning & evenings. 

How's everyone else doing? TTC only 7 more days until you start!


----------



## Kirs_t

Good luck for your scan on Wednesday 2hav! Can't wait to see how those follies are growing! Are you feeling ok? Any discomfort?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks! I am so ready to get started. Hopefully they will see the cyst in gone on Wednesday and I will be free to start.


----------



## 2have4kids

Kirs_t said:


> Good luck for your scan on Wednesday 2hav! Can't wait to see how those follies are growing! Are you feeling ok? Any discomfort?

I had slight cramping pains last night on my left side but that's about it. I don't feel bloated or anything so happy about that so far. How bout you MS Kirs_t, any morning sickness yet? 

ttc, good luck with that cyst, will they aspirate it if it hasn't gone down by wed? Good luck with that! 

I've now got the 6am jabs down to a science. Before I go to sleep I preload the needle and have it and an alcohol swab ready by my bedside. I can wake up in the dark clean the area on my tummy and give myself the jab without even turning on the light :haha: Really hate waking up early on the weekends. :sleep:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow your a pro now! LOL...No they will not aspirate the cyst. If it is still there I am to continue on the meds for another 5 days and then do another U/S.


----------



## 2have4kids

ttcbaby117 said:


> Wow your a pro now! LOL...No they will not aspirate the cyst. If it is still there I am to continue on the meds for another 5 days and then do another U/S.

Hahahaha, thanks. Well then I'm REALLY crossing everything for you that the cyst is gone and you can progress. :thumbup:


----------



## georgief

Hi, I have just started injections for ICSI, due for the baseline scan on the 1st of may, feeling excited and nervous too.. trying to remain positive.. hows it going for you so far?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi georgief & welcome! I've had headaches but found that working out kills them off. I started injections last Tuesday with stims on Thursday last week. So day 5 today for me and not feeling much yet. A few cramps but I've heard Suprefact/Bursulin & other down regging medications can do this.
GL with your baseline scan!


----------



## ttcbaby117

how much working out are you doing? I was told not to do anything but walk during stimming.....


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All-
I feel like I've been neglectful on here... needed time away while healing from the miscarriage. I have a lot to read- but hoping to see some BFP's while I've been away!
My update: I bled on and off for two weeks after the D&C. My HCG level is dropping nicely... down to 5 already as of yesterday. We have one hatching day 6 blastocyst- graded AB, and one blast BB. My RE anticipates that i will get my next period within two weeks or so... and I can start my FET then. We have to decide between a natural FET cycle- basically piggybacking my own ovulation with crinone, or doing a medicated cycle- with exact timing and estrogen and PIO shots. We're deciding what we want... we think the medicated seems like a more exact science over hoping we catch my ovulation however PIO shots suck. Literally suck. Any suggestions are much appreciated!
We also got back our genetic results from the miscarriage.... it was XX chromosome, so if I crave pickles with my next I'll assume its a girl as well. It also showed a chromosomal abnormality- it was missing one of the 21st chromosomes. So it only had 45 total chromosomes. I know an extra 21st is Downs, but missing one.. don't think there's a name. It explains the slow development from the beginning... but miscarrying at 10 weeks is no fun. 

Finally had the closure I needed and I'm ready for my FET or whatever we need to do to get our 'forever' baby. Hope you all are well! xoxo


----------



## Wallie

However horrible a m/c is I'm sure the info you've received has helped you a bit to recover from it. I can't imagine what it's like at all and hope I never have too FX'd.

For me a FET was easier just using my natural cycle. I suppose it depends on how regular your cycles are really. I only had an ovitrelle shot after ET and then prednisolone and clexane after ET.

Good luck whatever you decide. FX'd everything works out fine.


----------



## 2have4kids

BabyD it's good to hear from you again. M/c take a while to heal from. :hug:

Hi ladies, I hope everyone else is doing well. I've had a hard weekend, they cancelled my ivf. My eggs weren't growing, they knew I might be a poor responder but when I had 9 antral follies spotted on my baseline I thought things would be great but after 9 days of stimming at the highest doses one of them got to 1.1, the rest were all under 1 cm. TTC, I had 2 workouts in the 2 weeks and at the very early stage (CD 1-3 of stims). I was taking it easy for sure. The nurse said if I do another round it's not likely that I"ll respond again, in fact from here on out it'll only be worse. I'd like to try a short cycle without the bcp suppression for their scheduling. I think that pill is evil and over suppressed me. If they just work with my rhythm I'm sure it'll be better and if not, there's always donor eggs. 

I don't want to look at donor eggs right now but I had a look at the banks in the USA (we can't buy eggs here in canada - they've banned it) and have some questions for my fs. We'll be meeting on Friday morning. I'm O- and thankfully so is my OH so together we don't need rh rejection medication but it's a rare blood type and I don't know if a donor needs to be O- too. That might really complicate things! I thought it would be hard enough looking for someone who's 5'9 / 5'10, green eyes blond hair but with O- too? Impossible.

Anyway, I cried most of the weekend and now I've wrapped my head around getting the next step done. I've started taking the prometrium pills they prescribed me after my m/c to bring on an AF and get a new cycle going. I'd like to try IVF again in July before our vacation in Aug. Timing is everything! How's everyone doing? Sorry for the gigantic post, thanks for reading.


----------



## MoBaby

Im sorry about the news you received 2have4kids :( I think they should let you try again before giving up on you. I agree with the bcp causing too much suppression. you may respond completely different next time. I hope the clinic can work with you on the bcp part and all. good luck in the future! sounds like you have a good plan in case you cant use your own eggs.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aw hun, I am so sorry to hear that! This journey is just so hard with so many pitfalls that we are constantly trying to get over. I do pray that everything works out for you and that you will be holding your baby in your arms very soon.


----------



## Wallie

2have4kids said:


> BabyD it's good to hear from you again. M/c take a while to heal from. :hug:
> 
> Hi ladies, I hope everyone else is doing well. I've had a hard weekend, they cancelled my ivf. My eggs weren't growing, they knew I might be a poor responder but when I had 9 antral follies spotted on my baseline I thought things would be great but after 9 days of stimming at the highest doses one of them got to 1.1, the rest were all under 1 cm. TTC, I had 2 workouts in the 2 weeks and at the very early stage (CD 1-3 of stims). I was taking it easy for sure. The nurse said if I do another round it's not likely that I"ll respond again, in fact from here on out it'll only be worse. I'd like to try a short cycle without the bcp suppression for their scheduling. I think that pill is evil and over suppressed me. If they just work with my rhythm I'm sure it'll be better and if not, there's always donor eggs.
> 
> I don't want to look at donor eggs right now but I had a look at the banks in the USA (we can't buy eggs here in canada - they've banned it) and have some questions for my fs. We'll be meeting on Friday morning. I'm O- and thankfully so is my OH so together we don't need rh rejection medication but it's a rare blood type and I don't know if a donor needs to be O- too. That might really complicate things! I thought it would be hard enough looking for someone who's 5'9 / 5'10, green eyes blond hair but with O- too? Impossible.
> 
> Anyway, I cried most of the weekend and now I've wrapped my head around getting the next step done. I've started taking the prometrium pills they prescribed me after my m/c to bring on an AF and get a new cycle going. I'd like to try IVF again in July before our vacation in Aug. Timing is everything! How's everyone doing? Sorry for the gigantic post, thanks for reading.

I definitely think you should give it another go without the BCP. There are various different protocols you can go on. 

With a previous clinic I was on the long protocol and then the new clinic put me on the flare protocol. The flare didn't suppress my ovaries and the stims were lower than on the long protocol, so less umph to get them going. I had less eggs but way better quality.

You should never give up, get another opinion, change clinics if you have too.

Good luck!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thank you Wallie, Mobaby & TTC. Wallie did you do the bcp with your flare protocol? Can you please tell me what kind of meds you were on/quantity? I keep getting really positive comments from the british ladies, I think your system is much better over there and because it's approved under national health system, the doctors have more experience. Over here, it's only the wealthy who seem to be able to afford to get help. I'd think that'd narrow the numbers & therefore doctor's experience a little.



Wallie said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> BabyD it's good to hear from you again. M/c take a while to heal from. :hug:
> 
> Hi ladies, I hope everyone else is doing well. I've had a hard weekend, they cancelled my ivf. My eggs weren't growing, they knew I might be a poor responder but when I had 9 antral follies spotted on my baseline I thought things would be great but after 9 days of stimming at the highest doses one of them got to 1.1, the rest were all under 1 cm. TTC, I had 2 workouts in the 2 weeks and at the very early stage (CD 1-3 of stims). I was taking it easy for sure. The nurse said if I do another round it's not likely that I"ll respond again, in fact from here on out it'll only be worse. I'd like to try a short cycle without the bcp suppression for their scheduling. I think that pill is evil and over suppressed me. If they just work with my rhythm I'm sure it'll be better and if not, there's always donor eggs.
> 
> I don't want to look at donor eggs right now but I had a look at the banks in the USA (we can't buy eggs here in canada - they've banned it) and have some questions for my fs. We'll be meeting on Friday morning. I'm O- and thankfully so is my OH so together we don't need rh rejection medication but it's a rare blood type and I don't know if a donor needs to be O- too. That might really complicate things! I thought it would be hard enough looking for someone who's 5'9 / 5'10, green eyes blond hair but with O- too? Impossible.
> 
> Anyway, I cried most of the weekend and now I've wrapped my head around getting the next step done. I've started taking the prometrium pills they prescribed me after my m/c to bring on an AF and get a new cycle going. I'd like to try IVF again in July before our vacation in Aug. Timing is everything! How's everyone doing? Sorry for the gigantic post, thanks for reading.
> 
> I definitely think you should give it another go without the BCP. There are various different protocols you can go on.
> 
> With a previous clinic I was on the long protocol and then the new clinic put me on the flare protocol. The flare didn't suppress my ovaries and the stims were lower than on the long protocol, so less umph to get them going. I had less eggs but way better quality.
> 
> You should never give up, get another opinion, change clinics if you have too.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## bettybee1

Am really sorry 2have :( !!! Really am !!! 
They shouldn't give up on you tho by no means !!! X


----------



## Wallie

2have4kids - here is the info for you!

Day 21 of cycle I started Norethisterone 5mg daily for 9 days. (you will get AF after you stop this).

5 days after stopping Norethisterone I had a Prostap injection

2 days after the Prostap injection I started Gonal F at 225 IU per day

I went for a scan 6 days into Gonal F injections

I went for another scan 2 days later 

In total I took Gonal f for 10 days then gave myself injection for Ovitrelle HCG

EC two days after Ovitrelle Injection

I then had ET three days later. I also took a further injection of Ovitrelle HCG on either day 3 or 5 after EC. Sorry can't remember.

I was then on Noristerone and Clexane after EC


I hope this gives you some information you require but no I was not on BCP before this all started.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Wallie, I just wanted to hit the 'thank you' button 5 times, it only says thanks once tho :haha:
I've put this into my cell 'notes' and am taking it to my specialist appt friday.-Thank you! 

Thanks too Betty, I'm def not done! I will see if I respond to this protocol and if that doesn't work out I'm going setting up the process of egg donor in the mean time (get the details sorted with the doc on friday, find a donor and get the paperwork sorted in the mean time). I just don't want to wait for a family any longer, besides, I need a mat leave off work. The stress of ttc + work is building and I could just use some time off with a baby or two in arms already!!


----------



## Kirs_t

2hav- good luck! I really hope you pr doctor lets you have another go with a different protocol too. I have low ovarian reserve and was meant to be a poor responder- but I did a high dose antagonist protocol too (no birth control pills at the start) and we managed to end up with 5 embies! Sending lots of love and luck your way! Let us know how your appointment goes.

Hi to all the other girls! How is everyone doing?


----------



## 2have4kids

Kirs_t said:


> I have low ovarian reserve and was meant to be a poor responder- but I did a high dose antagonist protocol too (no birth control pills at the start) and we managed to end up with 5 embies!

 :thumbup: So encouraging. Thank you.


----------



## babyseeker

Hi ladies I haven't signed on in a while with school, purchasing a new home, and preparing for this IVF cycle it has been a lot to keep up with. I started my Lupron injections on Sunday, they are painless nothing like I expected it to be. I start stimming on the 6th and hopefully ER on the following week.....


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi ladies. I hope it's alright if I join you?

I've started my 2nd FET cycle with HRT. I began my estrogen patch and pills yesterday, and will go in for a repeat scan next week to check my lining. We have 3 frosties waiting and plan to transfer 2. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 2have4kids

Babyseeker and TTCfurever, best of luck with both your IVF and FET cycles. Let us know how things go for you!


----------



## babyseeker

2have4kids said:


> Babyseeker and TTCfurever, best of luck with both your IVF and FET cycles. Let us know how things go for you!



Thanks, I will hoping I have a first time success


----------



## Kirs_t

Ill be checking in and cheering you on too girls!


----------



## babyseeker

Kirs_t said:


> Ill be checking in and cheering you on too girls!

Thanks




For those that have taken Lupron before what were your side effects? I am having horrible headaches and I want to make sure it's normal, I found lot of threads that said it was but wanted to see what you ladies experienced.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I haven't taken Lupron but I have heard it does cause headaches....try to increase your water intake I have heard that helps. Will you start stimming on the 13th of May or before?


----------



## 2have4kids

babyseeker, I can't be sure what gave me the headaches, the gonal f or the luveris, but from what i understand how these drugs work, it's like antidepressants, it either blocks or saturates nurotransmitters to target production of hormones so it's for the most part working on your brain. I found by accident that my headaches went away after my workouts. Maybe a walk and lots of water? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## babyseeker

ttcbaby117 said:


> I haven't taken Lupron but I have heard it does cause headaches....try to increase your water intake I have heard that helps. Will you start stimming on the 13th of May or before?

I begin stimming on the 6th of May, I love water so increasing it will be easy, hopefully that helps they are not horrible but they are there I just take two advil and I'm fine I tell myself its all for the baby! :winkwink:


----------



## babyseeker

2have4kids said:


> babyseeker, I can't be sure what gave me the headaches, the gonal f or the luveris, but from what i understand how these drugs work, it's like antidepressants, it either blocks or saturates nurotransmitters to target production of hormones so it's for the most part working on your brain. I found by accident that my headaches went away after my workouts. Maybe a walk and lots of water? Hope you feel better soon.

thanks I just tell myself no pain no gain!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ladies :hi: Reactivating myself on BnB after a lull...got my FET confirmed for Apr 30, hope to join all of you in the TTC roller coaster for the coming few months!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Anxiously, welcome and best of luck for your fet!


----------



## Anxiously

Kirs_t said:


> Ill be checking in and cheering you on too girls!

Kirs_t, congrats!!! I was on another board with you before, so it's really great to know you got your :bfp:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi anxiously! Thanks so much, It's good to see you again :)
So exciting that your fet is coming up!! Is transfer this tues? Not long till you are pupo!


----------



## Anxiously

Yep, transfer is on Tue. I'm not holding out much hope tbh...I strongly suspect that my MMC and CP were caused by my persistent lining issue. And my lining now isn't much better than those cycles, and I don't think it will ever be better. I'm just going ahead with the FET for the sake of using up my frozen embryos. 

We've planned for a trip to Kyoto 2 weeks from now, and thought of cancelling it initially (in flight radiation worries and all that). But now that FET has been pushed back by so many days (CD26!!!), we decided to go ahead with the trip since we won't be able to know the results before then.

Oh well...I'll just leave it up to fate.


----------



## Anxiously

BabyD225 said:


> Hey All-
> We have to decide between a natural FET cycle- basically piggybacking my own ovulation with crinone, or doing a medicated cycle- with exact timing and estrogen and PIO shots. We're deciding what we want... we think the medicated seems like a more exact science over hoping we catch my ovulation however PIO shots suck. Literally suck. Any suggestions are much appreciated

Hi BabyD, I've tried both natural and medicated cycle and I do find the medicated one less stressful in terms of timing. Because my issue is with thin lining, with the natural cycle, I was practically racing against my natural ovulation time to build up my lining. There's no way I can control when my body decides to ovulate. I ended up cancelling the FET - my lining was only 6.1mm during ovulation.

With my current medicated cycle, it's totally controlled. Ovulation doesn't come into play because you'll get stuffed with estrogen supplements, and your follicle growth gets stunted. My lining was actually still very thin on my regular ovulation day, but I was able to extend my cycle by 10 days and increase my estrogen dosage to build up my lining. I'm now taking 12mg estradiol pills orally, plus 4 estrogen patches on the tummy. Today I just started progesterone support (cyclogest), which is in pessary form. I didn't have to do any shots. 

It all depends on the individual. If you don't have ovulation or lining problems, then I suppose it's always good to go natural first.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Thank you for the well wishes and welcomes!

I have an appointment tomorrow morning to check my lining. I'm on estrogen pills 2mg 3x per day and 1 patch every 3 days. Oh, and baby tylenol once per day as well as my prenatal. I've started to have ewcm since Saturday so hopefully things are progressing. 

I'm off to read and catch up on the thread!


----------



## ttcfurrever

2have4kids said:


> BabyD it's good to hear from you again. M/c take a while to heal from. :hug:
> 
> Hi ladies, I hope everyone else is doing well. I've had a hard weekend, they cancelled my ivf. My eggs weren't growing, they knew I might be a poor responder but when I had 9 antral follies spotted on my baseline I thought things would be great but after 9 days of stimming at the highest doses one of them got to 1.1, the rest were all under 1 cm. TTC, I had 2 workouts in the 2 weeks and at the very early stage (CD 1-3 of stims). I was taking it easy for sure. The nurse said if I do another round it's not likely that I"ll respond again, in fact from here on out it'll only be worse. I'd like to try a short cycle without the bcp suppression for their scheduling. I think that pill is evil and over suppressed me. If they just work with my rhythm I'm sure it'll be better and if not, there's always donor eggs.
> 
> I don't want to look at donor eggs right now but I had a look at the banks in the USA (we can't buy eggs here in canada - they've banned it) and have some questions for my fs. We'll be meeting on Friday morning. I'm O- and thankfully so is my OH so together we don't need rh rejection medication but it's a rare blood type and I don't know if a donor needs to be O- too. That might really complicate things! I thought it would be hard enough looking for someone who's 5'9 / 5'10, green eyes blond hair but with O- too? Impossible.
> 
> Anyway, I cried most of the weekend and now I've wrapped my head around getting the next step done. I've started taking the prometrium pills they prescribed me after my m/c to bring on an AF and get a new cycle going. I'd like to try IVF again in July before our vacation in Aug. Timing is everything! How's everyone doing? Sorry for the gigantic post, thanks for reading.

2hav4 I'm so sorry to hear that your cycle was canceled. The ladies here gave you lots of great advice. I hope you're able to try a different protocol. 



babyseeker said:


> Hi ladies I haven't signed on in a while with school, purchasing a new home, and preparing for this IVF cycle it has been a lot to keep up with. I started my Lupron injections on Sunday, they are painless nothing like I expected it to be. I start stimming on the 6th and hopefully ER on the following week.....

Babyseeker- wishing you lots of active folicles!




Kirs_t said:


> Ill be checking in and cheering you on too girls!

Congrats on your BFP Kris!




Anxiously said:


> Hi ladies :hi: Reactivating myself on BnB after a lull...got my FET confirmed for Apr 30, hope to join all of you in the TTC roller coaster for the coming few months!

Good luck tomorrow Anxiously! :happydance:


----------



## Anxiously

ttcfurrever said:


> Thank you for the well wishes and welcomes!
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow morning to check my lining. I'm on estrogen pills 2mg 3x per day and 1 patch every 3 days. Oh, and baby tylenol once per day as well as my prenatal. I've started to have ewcm since Saturday so hopefully things are progressing.
> 
> I'm off to read and catch up on the thread!

Lol I feel like I'm OD'ing on estrogen!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Anxiously said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes and welcomes!
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow morning to check my lining. I'm on estrogen pills 2mg 3x per day and 1 patch every 3 days. Oh, and baby tylenol once per day as well as my prenatal. I've started to have ewcm since Saturday so hopefully things are progressing.
> 
> I'm off to read and catch up on the thread!
> 
> Lol I feel like I'm OD'ing on estrogen!Click to expand...

Anxiously- me too, LOL. Are you having strange dreams on it? I don't remember having strange/vivid dreams on estrogen before, but this time they are crazy.


----------



## Anxiously

Leaving for my transfer now (alone :( ). The nurse called earlier and told me not to bother with peeing after getting out of bed cos the doc's got only 2 transfers to do this morning and will be able to attend to me real quick! I forgot to ask her if my embryos thawed ok, but I guess if they didn't she wouldn't have called right? FX'd! 

And ttcfurrever, I have strange, vivid dreams on a daily basis even without the estrogen :haha: DH hardly dreams at all so my my dreams are a constant source of amusement to him.


----------



## 2have4kids

How'd it go anxiously?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hope the transfer went well anxiously! Xxx


----------



## Anxiously

It was quite a harrowing experience actually. The doc had trouble reaching my uterus the 1st time round, and said he will try again 15 min later. My bladder was 3/4 full, but it wasn't pressing down on my uterus enough to make for a straight path. I had the same issue during my IUIs, because the path to my uterus is like a right-angle triangle.

That was a really long 15 min. All I could think about was whether my 2 embryos will stay alive! The 2nd try was still difficult...all 4 of us (doc, nurse, embryologist, and me) were just staring at the monitor, willing for the catheter to pass through. Then all of the sudden, we see a "pop" and an unanimous sigh of relief all round. 

My beta is scheduled to be on May 16, but I've delayed it to May 20 as I'll be holidaying in Kyoto. Won't be bringing any test sticks with me either. All I can do now is to leave all to fate.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Anxiously said:


> It was quite a harrowing experience actually. The doc had trouble reaching my uterus the 1st time round, and said he will try again 15 min later. My bladder was 3/4 full, but it wasn't pressing down on my uterus enough to make for a straight path. I had the same issue during my IUIs, because the path to my uterus is like a right-angle triangle.
> 
> That was a really long 15 min. All I could think about was whether my 2 embryos will stay alive! The 2nd try was still difficult...all 4 of us (doc, nurse, embryologist, and me) were just staring at the monitor, willing for the catheter to pass through. Then all of the sudden, we see a "pop" and an unanimous sigh of relief all round.
> 
> My beta is scheduled to be on May 16, but I've delayed it to May 20 as I'll be holidaying in Kyoto. Won't be bringing any test sticks with me either. All I can do now is to leave all to fate.

I'm sorry it wasn't as smooth as it could have been Anxiously. However, congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:
I can't wait to hear your news when you get back from holiday :dust::dust:






I got back from my appointment a couple of hours ago. My lining is already at 14mm so we are proceeding with the transfer on Friday morning. I'm praying that my embies survive the thaw. Nothing to do now but wait and stick progesterone up my vagina :haha:


I hope everyone is having a good week so far!


----------



## Anxiously

14mm!!! Boy if only you could donate some to me :lol: I didn't even bother asking the doc to check my lining today. I honestly don't give a hoot anymore on transfer day....I did have some weird but serious craving for tom yum the entire day :haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

Anxiously glad to hear it was a success even if it was a struggle! I LOVE Tom yum soup, delish. I'm very sick, almost no voice, really sore throat & stayed home from work today. Bleh! Have fun in Kyoto.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hooray anxiously! You are pupo! Snuggle in embies :)

Ttc- not long till your transfer! Lots of love and luck for Friday. And what a brilliant lining! Mine has never been that good!

2hav- I feel your pain! I've been home all day with a sore throat and feeling terrible too :) I've just tucked up on the couch to watch some bad tv. Hope it makes me feel better :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Anxiously said:


> 14mm!!! Boy if only you could donate some to me :lol: I didn't even bother asking the doc to check my lining today. I honestly don't give a hoot anymore on transfer day....I did have some weird but serious craving for tom yum the entire day :haha:

Yeah, I've always had heavy, horrible AFs. I think that's why my lining was so thick. I'm hoping it doesn't build up _too_much and make it hard for the embies to dig in. I've never heard of tom yum soup. Off to google that! I hope you are having a great day!



2have4kids said:


> Anxiously glad to hear it was a success even if it was a struggle! I LOVE Tom yum soup, delish. I'm very sick, almost no voice, really sore throat & stayed home from work today. Bleh! Have fun in Kyoto.

Awww, 2have4 I hope you are feeling better today. Being sick sucks :hugs:




Kirs_t said:


> Hooray anxiously! You are pupo! Snuggle in embies :)
> 
> Ttc- not long till your transfer! Lots of love and luck for Friday. And what a brilliant lining! Mine has never been that good!
> 
> 2hav- I feel your pain! I've been home all day with a sore throat and feeling terrible too :) I've just tucked up on the couch to watch some bad tv. Hope it makes me feel better :)


Thanks Kirs_t! I am really looking forward to it....all excited and terrified at the same time, LOL


***********************
I've been organizing our stuff in one of the guest rooms today in preparation for our pack-out. I am seriously stunned at the amount of Christmas decorations we have! That's what happens when you keep stocking up during the after holiday sales :haha:

Nothing going on over here except that the middle of the night bathroom breaks from the progesterone have already started :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

feel better 2have! I am now off to google tom yup also!

ttc - good luck with your transfer! Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Tom yum soup looks so good. Now I want some!


----------



## Anxiously

Lol, I had tom yum for lunch yesterday and today! I don't mind having it for dinner again. This craving is getting ridiculous...:happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Anxiously said:


> Lol, I had tom yum for lunch yesterday and today! I don't mind having it for dinner again. This craving is getting ridiculous...:happydance:

I don't blame you...it looks so yummy! Did you make it yourself or order out? I would love to have the recipe if you cooked it. I went to the grocery store after I logged off and ended up getting miso soup for lunch since I couldn't have Tom Yum.:haha:

How are you feeling today BTW Anxiously?


----------



## 2have4kids

Here's the Tom Yum recipe that I use: https://pinterest.com/pin/149041068888294664/

I put whatever veggies that are in my fridge into this soup, it's the lime leaf base that's important. If you don't like the Thai style, there's a gazillion more recipes on Pinterest, happy cooking!
https://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=Tom+yum+soup


----------



## ttcfurrever

2have4kids said:


> Here's the Tom Yum recipe that I use: https://pinterest.com/pin/149041068888294664/
> 
> I put whatever veggies that are in my fridge into this soup, it's the lime leaf base that's important. If you don't like the Thai style, there's a gazillion more recipes on Pinterest, happy cooking!
> https://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=Tom+yum+soup

Oooh, thank you 2have4!! I'm going to give it a try. 



AFM- got the call this morning that the embryos thawed fine. I'm going in for my transfer in an hour (1130am) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kirs_t

Good luck for your transfer ttc! So exciting xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck ttc...please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Anxiously

ttcfurever, hope your transfer went beautifully!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Thanks everyone!!!!


The transfer was funny actually. I arrived, paid, and went to the waiting room. The Embryologist came our and told us that my RE was held up with a patient and would be down in 15 min. Well, I had to pee, like REALLY bad (I drank a shit-ton of water)!! After 15 min I couldn't hold it anymore and went and let a little out. After that we went in back and were ready to go. Once the ultrasound was put on my stomach everyone started laughing. My bladder was still full to max capacity, LOL. The transfer was smooth...we watched on the monitor and saw the flash. Once they checked to make sure the catheter was empty I was allowed to go pee, and then lay in bed for 20 min. I'm at home now, on bed-rest for today. I'v eaten, and now about to have a glorious nap. 

Sending lots of implantation vibes your way Anxiously:dust::dust:


----------



## Anxiously

Lol FET buddy! So glad your transfer went well. How many did you transfer?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Anxiously said:


> Lol FET buddy! So glad your transfer went well. How many did you transfer?

Yes, so cool. I hope we both get huge BFPs! I transfered two, you did as well correct? We're calling our embies Bonnie and Clyde :haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats at being pupo, wishing you a dark steady double line, beautiful bfp!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi guys! Does anyone have anything going on? Transfer/stimming/down-regging/pupo????

This 2ww is dragging for me, and I'm becoming so antsy.


----------



## Lucie73821

Two more days of lupron for me, then I start crinone Saturday. Transfer is May 16th, just a little over a week away!


----------



## Heather11

Hi Ladies!! I would love to join your thread! I am just getting back onto the site after taking a break from major obsessing over all things TTC! I am in my first IVF ICSI cycle! Egg Retrieval is on Thursday and I am nervous and excited and just ready to find out if this is going to work!! I look forward to getting to know everybody! :flower:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lucie73821 said:


> Two more days of lupron for me, then I start crinone Saturday. Transfer is May 16th, just a little over a week away!

Yay Lucie!!!!! The 16th will come so fast, and then the 2ww will drag terribly, LOL. How many are you putting back?




Heather11 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I would love to join your thread! I am just getting back onto the site after taking a break from major obsessing over all things TTC! I am in my first IVF ICSI cycle! Egg Retrieval is on Thursday and I am nervous and excited and just ready to find out if this is going to work!! I look forward to getting to know everybody! :flower:

Hi Heather, welcome! :flower:

How many follies do you have cooking? I hope you get lots of mature eggs and embryos!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi there, sorry for being quiet...work's been crazy. Nothing new to report from my side, can't wait for my Kyoto trip this Friday!!! 

ttc, any symptoms so far? My breasts hurt even when walking down the stairs! And oh...the constipation...thank goodness for Lactus!

Welcome Heather!
Lucie, all the best for your transfer!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Anxiously said:


> Hi there, sorry for being quiet...work's been crazy. Nothing new to report from my side, can't wait for my Kyoto trip this Friday!!!
> 
> ttc, any symptoms so far? My breasts hurt even when walking down the stairs! And oh...the constipation...thank goodness for Lactus!
> 
> Welcome Heather!
> Lucie, all the best for your transfer!


Hi Anxiously! My breasts started to hurt a bit last night, and I had some really noticible cramping yesterday and today. I also have a cold and was really hot last night. I think most of that can be put down to the progesterone so I'm trying not to get myself too riled up. Have fun on your trip. I'm sure it will be awesome!! I'm praying for both our BFPs every day.


----------



## Heather11

ttcfurrever said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Two more days of lupron for me, then I start crinone Saturday. Transfer is May 16th, just a little over a week away!
> 
> Yay Lucie!!!!! The 16th will come so fast, and then the 2ww will drag terribly, LOL. How many are you putting back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! I would love to join your thread! I am just getting back onto the site after taking a break from major obsessing over all things TTC! I am in my first IVF ICSI cycle! Egg Retrieval is on Thursday and I am nervous and excited and just ready to find out if this is going to work!! I look forward to getting to know everybody! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Heather, welcome! :flower:
> 
> How many follies do you have cooking? I hope you get lots of mature eggs and embryos!Click to expand...

As of the other day I have 20!!! Only 16 were considered mature so we will see if the others caught up tomorrow morning or not!! Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Heather11 said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Two more days of lupron for me, then I start crinone Saturday. Transfer is May 16th, just a little over a week away!
> 
> Yay Lucie!!!!! The 16th will come so fast, and then the 2ww will drag terribly, LOL. How many are you putting back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! I would love to join your thread! I am just getting back onto the site after taking a break from major obsessing over all things TTC! I am in my first IVF ICSI cycle! Egg Retrieval is on Thursday and I am nervous and excited and just ready to find out if this is going to work!! I look forward to getting to know everybody! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Heather, welcome! :flower:
> 
> How many follies do you have cooking? I hope you get lots of mature eggs and embryos!Click to expand...
> 
> As of the other day I have 20!!! Only 16 were considered mature so we will see if the others caught up tomorrow morning or not!! Thanks for the welcome!!Click to expand...


OOh, that is a great number! Good luck at your retrieval tomorrow!


----------



## Heather11

ttcfurrever: thank you so much!!!!! :flower:


----------



## babyseeker

hi ladies I am on day 3 of stims waiting on these follies to grow, I have an ultrasound on Friday so I will know how many are growing then..... G/L everyone


----------



## ttcfurrever

Babyseeker- good luck at your scan tomorrow!

Heather- I hope that your transfer goes smoothly!

I didn't sleep very well last night. I have a horrible cold that kept me up. When my nose wasn't stuffed up it was running like a faucet, smh. Just doing more organizing today for our move, and trying to not think about symptom spotting.


----------



## Heather11

So retrieval went well. I am home relaxing and trying to pass the time! So even though I had 20 follicles they only retrieved 12 eggs. At first I was a little sad since I have more follicles than 12, but an even dozen will hopefully be enough!!! The doctor said 12 was good!

Tomorrow afternoon they will call me to tell me how many of the fertilized. Then I either go back Sunday or Tuesday to have my embryos put back where they belong! :winkwink:


----------



## babyseeker

ttcfurrever said:


> Babyseeker- good luck at your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Heather- I hope that your transfer goes smoothly!
> 
> I didn't sleep very well last night. I have a horrible cold that kept me up. When my nose wasn't stuffed up it was running like a faucet, smh. Just doing more organizing today for our move, and trying to not think about symptom spotting.

Thanks, btw I absolutely love your pic!!!!


----------



## Heather11

babyseeker said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> Babyseeker- good luck at your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Heather- I hope that your transfer goes smoothly!
> 
> I didn't sleep very well last night. I have a horrible cold that kept me up. When my nose wasn't stuffed up it was running like a faucet, smh. Just doing more organizing today for our move, and trying to not think about symptom spotting.
> 
> Thanks, btw I absolutely love your pic!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!!! It is a wedding picture that I just cropped a bit! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Tonight I start PIO! I am a little nervous about those huge needles! Does anybody have any advice or tricks or anything to make it a little less scary!


----------



## Heather11

The doc called! Out of the 12 eggs that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to be fertilized, but all 7 did fertilize so that is great! I get my next update Sunday! :winkwink:


----------



## Lucie73821

Heather11 said:


> Tonight I start PIO! I am a little nervous about those huge needles! Does anybody have any advice or tricks or anything to make it a little less scary!

When I did pio, I iced the area first. Then dh gave me shot. They stressed that you need to insert the needle quickly, if you go slow, it will hurt. After the shot, massage the area for a bit to help the oil disperse. Then sit on a heating pad for a few minutes or get up and walk around for a bit. That also helps it disperse. 

Good luck!


----------



## Heather11

Lucie73821 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight I start PIO! I am a little nervous about those huge needles! Does anybody have any advice or tricks or anything to make it a little less scary!
> 
> When I did pio, I iced the area first. Then dh gave me shot. They stressed that you need to insert the needle quickly, if you go slow, it will hurt. After the shot, massage the area for a bit to help the oil disperse. Then sit on a heating pad for a few minutes or get up and walk around for a bit. That also helps it disperse.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks! I was definitely planning on icing and I heard about the heating pad as well!!!!


----------



## babyseeker

hi ladies scan revealed I have 6 follicles maturing the doc says I'm a slow responder so we are hoping more by my next appt on Monday, E2 level was only at 75 which is low for day 4, I'm just going to keep praying and see what Monday brings good luck to all of you.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Heather11 said:


> So retrieval went well. I am home relaxing and trying to pass the time! So even though I had 20 follicles they only retrieved 12 eggs. At first I was a little sad since I have more follicles than 12, but an even dozen will hopefully be enough!!! The doctor said 12 was good!
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon they will call me to tell me how many of the fertilized. Then I either go back Sunday or Tuesday to have my embryos put back where they belong! :winkwink:

I'm glad it went well Heather, I hope you are getting lots of rest and feeling okay.



Heather11 said:


> Tonight I start PIO! I am a little nervous about those huge needles! Does anybody have any advice or tricks or anything to make it a little less scary!

I'm not on PIO, sorry.



Heather11 said:


> The doc called! Out of the 12 eggs that they retrieved only 7 were mature enough to be fertilized, but all 7 did fertilize so that is great! I get my next update Sunday! :winkwink:

That's a great number! I hope they're all doing well today so that you can go to blast.



Lucie73821 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight I start PIO! I am a little nervous about those huge needles! Does anybody have any advice or tricks or anything to make it a little less scary!
> 
> When I did pio, I iced the area first. Then dh gave me shot. They stressed that you need to insert the needle quickly, if you go slow, it will hurt. After the shot, massage the area for a bit to help the oil disperse. Then sit on a heating pad for a few minutes or get up and walk around for a bit. That also helps it disperse.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

I believe that's an Intramuscular shot. If it is don't forget to pull back the plunger before you inject to check for blood. 




babyseeker said:


> hi ladies scan revealed I have 6 follicles maturing the doc says I'm a slow responder so we are hoping more by my next appt on Monday, E2 level was only at 75 which is low for day 4, I'm just going to keep praying and see what Monday brings good luck to all of you.

:hugs: Babyseeker, did they up your meds? The good thing is they can keep stimming you and delay ovulation until you get those 6 to prime size. Please keep us updated. 


AFM- I tested this morning (8dp3dt) with a FRER and :bfp:. I am so beyond ecstatic :happydance::happydance: 

I'm going to take a picture in a little bit and post. I just pray that this pregnancy sticks.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Here's my test!



Spoiler

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb350/TriniChutney/IVF/DSC03393_zpseef4bcfb.jpg​

I have one more FRER, but I'm not going to take it until the day before my beta (beta is on Friday). I am praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## Heather11

ttcfurrever said:


> Here's my test!
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb350/TriniChutney/IVF/DSC03393_zpseef4bcfb.jpg​
> 
> I have one more FRER, but I'm not going to take it until the day before my beta (beta is on Friday). I am praying for a sticky bean!


WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Heather11 said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> Here's my test!
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb350/TriniChutney/IVF/DSC03393_zpseef4bcfb.jpg​
> 
> I have one more FRER, but I'm not going to take it until the day before my beta (beta is on Friday). I am praying for a sticky bean!
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you Heather :hugs:

How are your embryos doing? I hope well!!


----------



## Heather11

ttcfurrever said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> Here's my test!
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb350/TriniChutney/IVF/DSC03393_zpseef4bcfb.jpg​
> 
> I have one more FRER, but I'm not going to take it until the day before my beta (beta is on Friday). I am praying for a sticky bean!
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Heather :hugs:
> 
> How are your embryos doing? I hope well!!Click to expand...


Yes!!! I got the call this morning! I will be having a 5 day transfer on Tuesday morning! I cannot wait! :happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Heather11 said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> Here's my test!
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb350/TriniChutney/IVF/DSC03393_zpseef4bcfb.jpg​
> 
> I have one more FRER, but I'm not going to take it until the day before my beta (beta is on Friday). I am praying for a sticky bean!
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Heather :hugs:
> 
> How are your embryos doing? I hope well!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!!! I got the call this morning! I will be having a 5 day transfer on Tuesday morning! I cannot wait! :happydance:Click to expand...


Heather that is AWESOME!!! How many are you transferring? I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Heather11

[/QUOTE] Heather that is AWESOME!!! How many are you transferring? I'm so excited for you :happydance:[/QUOTE]


Either 1-2. The plan said Day 3 would be 2 and Day 5 would be 1, but now I am thinking I want to advocate for 2. It is so hard I would be so upset if I didn't advocate for 2 and it didn't work, but they said 1 is standard for Day 5 and my age. What did you do?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Heather11 said:


> Either 1-2. The plan said Day 3 would be 2 and Day 5 would be 1, but now I am thinking I want to advocate for 2. It is so hard I would be so upset if I didn't advocate for 2 and it didn't work, but they said 1 is standard for Day 5 and my age. What did you do?

I don't know how old you are, but I'm 32 and had the first transfer at 31. We put back 2 each time (1 fresh round, and 2 FET), but mine were 3 day embies not blasts. That being said even if they were blasts I would have asked for 2. We are on board with having twins so I would have pushed for 2 anyway. In the end I think that if you and your partner would be okay with 2 that you should push for that....no harm trying! How many embies do you have? Good luck today! I'll be praying for you and stalking for your BFP!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lucie- I just noticed that you will be having your transfer this week as well. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## Heather11

ttcfurrever said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Either 1-2. The plan said Day 3 would be 2 and Day 5 would be 1, but now I am thinking I want to advocate for 2. It is so hard I would be so upset if I didn't advocate for 2 and it didn't work, but they said 1 is standard for Day 5 and my age. What did you do?
> 
> I don't know how old you are, but I'm 32 and had the first transfer at 31. We put back 2 each time (1 fresh round, and 2 FET), but mine were 3 day embies not blasts. That being said even if they were blasts I would have asked for 2. We are on board with having twins so I would have pushed for 2 anyway. In the end I think that if you and your partner would be okay with 2 that you should push for that....no harm trying! How many embies do you have? Good luck today! I'll be praying for you and stalking for your BFP!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice!!!! I am so excited and so nervous!! I am going to hope for the best, ask a lot of questions, and make my decision when I am there.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good luck!!


----------



## Heather11

So I am home and resting!! We talked to the doctor about transferring 2 blasts, but they don't recommend it for the first IVF. We went over our concerns and went back and forth. Then the doctor left and came back with a picture of our beautiful embryo. And he pretty much said you can't get much better than this :thumbup: our embryo is also already bridging which apparently can give you a higher chance of it splitting. Since I don't want triplets I was content with the 1. I just am praying now that it sticks for us!!! :flower:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Heather11 said:


> So I am home and resting!! We talked to the doctor about transferring 2 blasts, but they don't recommend it for the first IVF. We went over our concerns and went back and forth. Then the doctor left and came back with a picture of our beautiful embryo. And he pretty much said you can't get much better than this :thumbup: our embryo is also already bridging which apparently can give you a higher chance of it splitting. Since I don't want triplets I was content with the 1. I just am praying now that it sticks for us!!! :flower:

Yay, I'm so happy for you! That blast is getting nice and settled right now :happydance:

When is your beta? And, will you test out your trigger? I hope you are resting well.


----------



## Heather11

ttcfurrever said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So I am home and resting!! We talked to the doctor about transferring 2 blasts, but they don't recommend it for the first IVF. We went over our concerns and went back and forth. Then the doctor left and came back with a picture of our beautiful embryo. And he pretty much said you can't get much better than this :thumbup: our embryo is also already bridging which apparently can give you a higher chance of it splitting. Since I don't want triplets I was content with the 1. I just am praying now that it sticks for us!!! :flower:
> 
> Yay, I'm so happy for you! That blast is getting nice and settled right now :happydance:
> 
> When is your beta? And, will you test out your trigger? I hope you are resting well.Click to expand...

My beta is 5/23 and i have tested out my trigger. This morning it was stark white so I think it is gone. The one I did before this was sunday morning and it was faint. So i think I am good.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Awesome! Can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## BabsTTC

Heather11 - Good luck with your testing!! Lots of baby dust!! Hope you get your lovely BFP.

I am in the suppression phase right now and will be stimming 5/25. Last week, hubs and I were having the same discussion about how many embies to transfer. He wants to transfer only 1 and I want to transfer 2. I am 33 yrs old, so don't fall under the 1 embryo under age 30 and 2 embies age 35 criteria. Hubs is scared of having multiples - mainly bz of the risks involved to me and the babies. I am scared of not having a BFP after going through all this and want to increase my chances but putting 2 embies. For now we have decided to wait for the fertilization report and decide on the day of transfer.


----------



## Heather11

BabsTTC said:


> Heather11 - Good luck with your testing!! Lots of baby dust!! Hope you get your lovely BFP.
> 
> I am in the suppression phase right now and will be stimming 5/25. Last week, hubs and I were having the same discussion about how many embies to transfer. He wants to transfer only 1 and I want to transfer 2. I am 33 yrs old, so don't fall under the 1 embryo under age 30 and 2 embies age 35 criteria. Hubs is scared of having multiples - mainly bz of the risks involved to me and the babies. I am scared of not having a BFP after going through all this and want to increase my chances but putting 2 embies. For now we have decided to wait for the fertilization report and decide on the day of transfer.

I absolutely understand how you are feeling!! I wanted to 2 embies so badly. I am 33 as well, but my office has it that in my age groups if you go day 3 transfer you get 2, but if you make it to day 5 then you get 1. Our embies made it to day 5 which was great, but then we only got to transfer 1. So I was a bit bummed! It is a hard decision to make. Our doctor said transferring 2 doesn't necessarily increase your chances of a positive, but just increases the chances of twins. Even knowing that I still wish I had 2! Now I am just counting down the days to hope my bean sticks!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry I've been MIA. I've been stalking the thread, just not posting. Lots of crazy stress at work as the school year winds down. 

Transfer is scheduled for 1pm today, I'm so excited. I'm praying that my frosties survive the thaw and we have two great ones to put back. I will update later!


I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for lack of personals.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lucie73821 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. I've been stalking the thread, just not posting. Lots of crazy stress at work as the school year winds down.
> 
> Transfer is scheduled for 1pm today, I'm so excited. I'm praying that my frosties survive the thaw and we have two great ones to put back. I will update later!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for lack of personals.

OMG, yay! I hope you had a smooth transfer :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Everyone!! 
I know I've also been gone for a while after the M/C but I've checked in to see how you're all holding up! xo

I have my first FET next Friday, May 24th. I start PIO shots on Sunday and I'm so scared! Any advice?? Fingers crossed for all! xo


----------



## Lucie73821

Transfer went well. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.


----------



## Heather11

Lucie73821 said:


> Transfer went well. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.

YAY!!! Congrats!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi ladies, just checking in to see if there is any news? I hope that you are all doing well!


----------



## BabyD225

ttcfurever-- I see you are newly BFP... congrats!! how exciting.. feeling well? 

I'm having my transfer friday.. ready to go... but these PIO shots hurt sooo much. i feel like I went to a spin class my butt is so sore. :)


----------



## Heather11

I have had a positive pregnancy test....or a few I should say! I have been testing since Sunday and I have the same pale line!! I was hoping it would get darker, but it hasn't yet!! I am not going to be excited until I get my beta done on Thursday!!! ARGH!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

OMG Heather!!!! I'm praying for your beta tomorrow and sending you tons and tons of sticky dust!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Lucie, any news yet?

Babyd, thank you. Good luck on Friday! How many are you putting back?


----------



## Lucie73821

No news. I'm pretty sure I will wait for beta and not test early.


----------



## bettybee1

Hey haven't being on this thread in a while , but I had my 1st icsi cycle in April which ended in bfn ! So onto my 2nd round as soon as I get af!!!! Short protocol again!!! Hopeing for the docter too put me on a higher dose as last time I was on the lowest and only got 8 eggs 4 mature !!! :( !!!! Sono had no frosties and a 3day transfer !!!! Booo!!! 


Baby d - how you getting in transfer day tmro ?? 

Lucie- good luck for otd not that far away :) !!! X


----------



## Wallie

I haven't been on here for a while either, I was hoping to start early next month but because of the way dates work out for ET and EC we can't do it as OH is needed at work, so we've had to put it back a month. Really upset about this as I've been waiting ages.

Betty sorry about your BFN but don't be fooled to think that a higher dose will give you more and better eggs, sometimes a low dosage of FSH is better than higher, as the eggs are better quality. That's what I've found and others too.

Lucie, I'm with you. Best wait until official test day or BETA. Good luck.


----------



## pcsoph2890

Just had an update from my clinic we still have 9 embryos, by looks like one will drop out the woman said as is quite behind the others.

I just really want some blastocysts as they only freeze those, so all fingers and toes crossed for that.

My boobs are absolutely killing me, got bad wind, stomach bloated. If this is what it's like on this progesterone suppositories on day 2 God help me next week!!

We won't hear again from the clinic until we go there on Saturday for transfer!


----------



## babyseeker

Hi ladies, 

We had our transfer today we did two 3-day embryos since we didn't get a lot this cycle, tha lab said they were great now in the 2WW..... I'm officially PUPO.....


----------



## Heather11

babyseeker said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> We had our transfer today we did two 3-day embryos since we didn't get a lot this cycle, tha lab said they were great now in the 2WW..... I'm officially PUPO.....

CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: The 2ww sucks i just ended mine today!!! I hope it goes by quickly for you!


----------



## Heather11

I had my :bfp: confirmed by a beta test today!!!! :cloud9: I have another blood draw on Saturday! Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats heather!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats heather. Woohoo I am so jealous you are out of the tww. I wish I was too hehe


----------



## Lucie73821

Me too ttc! Not too much longer now!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I know. I guess its bitter sweet though. It could be the best day of our lives or the worst


----------



## Heather11

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats heather!




ttcbaby117 said:


> Congrats heather. Woohoo I am so jealous you are out of the tww. I wish I was too hehe

Thank you!!!

I kept busy and went away last weekend and just really tried to pass the time!


----------



## babyseeker

Congrats heather


----------



## BabyD225

FET is today at 11am... Eastern standard time. (NY) 

If everything thaws as planned were putting back one day 6 hatching blast AB quality. Ill post a pic later when I get it. Anxious to do this again after the MMC but ready to get my baby! Fingers crossed this works this time. What a roller coaster! 

Anyone know how soon you could take hpt after a FET? I feel like it should implant soon! 

Also- my butt is so sore from my nightly PIO shots. Does it get better over time?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Congratulations Heather!!!!!!!

Baby, I hope you had a great transfer!


----------



## BabyD225

Bored on bed rest.. dont feel anything going on down there! here's a pic of my blast!
 



Attached Files:







blast.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wow, it's hatching! What a beauty. Congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## BabyD225

ttcfurrever said:


> Wow, it's hatching! What a beauty. Congrats on being PUPO!!!

Are you feeling anything? Pulling or cramping? That's what I felt the whole pregnancy! So exciting! You'll see the heartbeat soon!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hey there.....

Had my et today.
one egg at blastocyst stage breaking out of its shell too.clinic very hopeful for it working due to the quality.
And the best news is that we were able to freeze 3 eggs too. We had 9 fertilized in total, 6 turned out to be blasts, but two were not of good enough quality.

So today I have been relaxing on a Sun lounger in the sun all day. Just hope the nice weather lasts as the next week will drag!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome pco! rest up and send your uterus some positive vibes!!! LOL


----------



## ttcfurrever

BabyD225 said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> Wow, it's hatching! What a beauty. Congrats on being PUPO!!!
> 
> Are you feeling anything? Pulling or cramping? That's what I felt the whole pregnancy! So exciting! You'll see the heartbeat soon!Click to expand...


I've been having a lot of cramping, well I was up until yesterday (it was really bad yesterday). I really hope that we'll be able to see the heartbeat this Thursday :happydance::happydance:
Are you going to POAS before the OTD??


pscoph, congrats on your transfer. Sticky dust!


----------



## KatherineA

Hi everyone I am currently downregging at the moment with my first IVF attempt and hoping for EC and ET towards the end of June (on long protocol). 

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's and good luck to all those about to embark on treatment !!!


----------



## BabyD225

ttcfurever.. I def will test before my otd.. its so hard not to! During my ivf cycle i got a bfp at 6dp3dt... so that would mean if things were the same and I got prego this time i'd test positive on tuesday... just worried.. last time i felt the implantation. I knew i was pregnant. This time, I have a perfect hatching blast, today is the next day and the only thing i'm feeling is sore from the PIO shots! lol Hope tonight I start cramping. Who even wishes for that? haha

Katherine- Best of luck to you! Very long protocol, you must be ready to get going already. I too, miscarried in my 9th week, horrible experience, but does get better! You will have your forever baby soon!


----------



## Heather11

BabyD225 said:


> Bored on bed rest.. dont feel anything going on down there! here's a pic of my blast!

AWESOME!!! :flower:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Baby, I'm praying for you! I hope that you get that BFP on Tuesday!!!!

Heather, when is your due date? How are you feeling?

Katherine, good luck on your stims! EC and ET will be here before you know it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Katherine - welcome. the down regging is hard because you have to be patient but the stimming will fly by. I am in my TWW now and it is probably the worst part because you only have to sit and wait! Good luck hun!

babyd - let us know if you test...I am a chicken and haven't tested yet.


----------



## Heather11

ttcfurrever said:


> Baby, I'm praying for you! I hope that you get that BFP on Tuesday!!!!
> 
> Heather, when is your due date? How are you feeling?
> 
> Katherine, good luck on your stims! EC and ET will be here before you know it.

It depends which app I use! I have gotten 1/30, 1/31, and 2/1! haha so somewhere in there!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! Wanted to update... My fet is scheduled for July between 18-22nd. It's a natural cycle (dr doesn't like my response to meds) so depends on af. We were going to do a full ivf at a different clinic but my current re had some plans for the fet. We are doing a hysteroscopy with endometrial scratch biopsy on June 10. Then fet will be double transfer. Re still fears twins in me but since one of the blasts is not as strong he is okay with doing both. Congrats to the bfps!


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Mo!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good luck Mo! I'm praying that you get your forever baby this time.


----------



## BabyD225

Ok.. so I cracked and POAS just now (on lunch)- didn't think it would be reliable since I drink water and tea all day... but there is a VERY faint second line on FRER.. i am 4dp6dt... fingers crossed it's darker by morning!:flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay babyd!


----------



## Heather11

babyd225 said:


> ok.. So i cracked and poas just now (on lunch)- didn't think it would be reliable since i drink water and tea all day... But there is a very faint second line on frer.. I am 4dp6dt... Fingers crossed it's darker by morning!:flower:

wooohoo!!!


----------



## Heather11

So my PIO injections sites are starting to bleed a lot more is this happening to anybody else?!:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Heather: I would change the spot a little if they are bleeding. They should not bleed. Are you using the 22 gauge needle? Here is a pic another member shared with me to help with the PIO shot placement:


----------



## Heather11

Thanks for the pic! That is where I have been doing all of mine and rotating the spots. They never started bleeding until recently.


----------



## MoBaby

weird. hmmm..maybe ice the area before you stick? would help constrict the blood vessels.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its just hitting a blood vessel no worries. It can help to ice it yes.... otherwise just keep a cotton ball handy and apply pressure for 30 seconds ;)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Yay BabyD!!!!! Lots of sticky dust to you!


----------



## BabyD225

I use a 22g needle too... mine may have a droplet of blood when it's over but never bleeds... are you aspirating before injecting it in? I ice mine for about 5 min before so I don't feel the injection.. and then heat after..


here's this mornings pic as well... whatcha think?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, just been listening & lurking since my failed IVF but didn't want to read n run before congratulating BabyD on your bfp! I hope for you this one is smooth sailing all the way through :hug:


----------



## BabyD225

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, just been listening & lurking since my failed IVF but didn't want to read n run before congratulating BabyD on your bfp! I hope for you this one is smooth sailing all the way through :hug:

Thank you!! What are your next steps??


----------



## 2have4kids

We convinced the fs to do 1 more ivf without the pill. I think the pill suppressed me too much as well as gave me cysts. So antagonist cycle in Sept with estrogen priming in Aug. Until then just losing the rest of the weight that I wanted to get off my bones, doing my workout classes and holidays in July/Aug. I'm going to try a pilates reformer class in July, if I do get preggers I'll be in thebest shape of my life!
If I don't get preggers we'll be looking at egg donation which over here is VERY expensive. ($14,000+/6 eggs). I still can't quite wrap my head around using someone elses eggs but whatever the path to success, I guess I'll have to take it. At least I have the option of throwing 2-3 back and more likely to have an instant family.


----------



## BabyD225

2have4kids said:


> We convinced the fs to do 1 more ivf without the pill. I think the pill suppressed me too much as well as gave me cysts. So antagonist cycle in Sept with estrogen priming in Aug. Until then just losing the rest of the weight that I wanted to get off my bones, doing my workout classes and holidays in July/Aug. I'm going to try a pilates reformer class in July, if I do get preggers I'll be in thebest shape of my life!
> If I don't get preggers we'll be looking at egg donation which over here is VERY expensive. ($14,000+/6 eggs). I still can't quite wrap my head around using someone elses eggs but whatever the path to success, I guess I'll have to take it. At least I have the option of throwing 2-3 back and more likely to have an instant family.

I think you're on a great path!! A lot of hard work ahead!! I used to be so athletic in HS and college, but at this point I get winded walking up stairs and I'm thin! Going on any nice vacations in July Aug? Where in CA are you? I have lots of family near Montreal... so pretty there!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks babyd :hugs: I'm in calgary. It's raining here but we're still packing a picnic and heading out to the mountains in Kananskis country to do some climbing tonight. There's a primo spot called wasooch that I like, lots of challenging overhangs to try. The outdoor pursuits were what attracted me to my OH. He's from Scotland and came over here to play in the Rocky Mountains. When we met, he got me into kayaking.

The vacation is for Florida, my dad always promised us kids every year we'd go to disneyworld/land and then he'd go off and buy some expensive toy telling us we couldn't afford to go so OH and I booked some quality time with Mickey & Miney and he'll be seeing Cape Canaveral while i sunbath on Coco beach. I'd like to do some snorkeling down in the Keys and shopping in Miami too. Very much looking forward to it! I have 2 pairs of knickers that fit now that I've lost so much weight and because I still have more to lose I'm not allowing myself to buy anything until then. It's going to be a lovely time shopping and the shopping in the states is SOOO much better than canada.

Quebec is very beautiful, it's full of culture, gorgeous woodlands and the Winter festival is amazing. I assume you've been then?


----------



## BabyD225

I have been... To Ontario and Montreal.. but I was much younger, so I don't remember as much as I'd like. My family always invites us back up, but when we get a week off, we usually head down south or to the Caribbean! Calgary seems so interesting to me, so do the states up there.. never saw the Dakotas, Minnesota, Montana, Wisconsin.. etc. So different than NY! 

I hope you enjoy Disney! DH and I went in January when we were gearing up for our first IVF cycle... so much fun- definitely spend time in Epcot and have a drink from every country! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## 2have4kids

Haha, yes we've got the Epcot and Hollywood Studio tix already. I hear there's some good rollercoasters even in those adult parks. I love NY, Montana is nice, the national parks are amazing! I'd love to go down to the carolinas and do a cruise one day too.


----------



## ttcfurrever

BabyD- I've just seen that you have a sticky bean!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Hi Ladies

I have been away for a bit with some pretty scary health issues with my daughter. I have been reading and following all along, but am now ready to start my cycle and my daughter is having surgery very soon so hopefully everything all comes together nicely. I am so excited to see all the success that has been happening. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Blue, welcome back. what's going on with your dd? Sorry to hear you've been going through a stressful time. 
I've been tinkering in the garden, pretty sure I won't get preggers this month, barely had any sign of ovulation on the opk's.


----------



## Blue12

She has had "colds" for months and we were in the process of investigating that maybe her adenoids were blocking her nasal airway making it appear like she had a cold, then suddenly when rocking her to sleep she suddenly stopped breathing in my arms. This occurred night after night and after much insistance for dr's to take this seriously, she had tons of tests and became diagnosed with obstructive sleep apnea and central sleep apnea (she stops breathing 30 times each hour). We are hoping that the surgery will put an end to most or all of this. 

That is a frustrating time waiting for ovulation and tracking it. I feel like it is the saying "a watched pot never boils"


----------



## Wallie

Blue that sounds really scary, I just hope the docs manage to fix her so it's not as bad. You must be beside yourselves all the time with it.

That's good you're ready to cycle, I hope everything works out perfectly for you!

I'm going to start a cycle next month, EC should be start of August, so still seems ages away for me. Again I'm wishing my life away.


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow, Blue that's scary alright! Have you tried taking her off milk products to see if her breathing clears a little, it's probably not milk but for so many babies who seem to have chronic congestion, cow's milk is the #1 cause. I hope it gets sorted asap and everyone stays healthy until you find resolution.

Wallie, best of luck with your cycle in July/Aug then!


----------



## Blue12

We did try stopping milk. She isn't a huge fan of it anyway but it doesn't seem to help. Her tonsils are so swollen they are squishing her hanging thing in her throat so she can hardly get air through her throat and nose. 

Going tomorrow for repay blood work to confirm ovulation and get started


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am hoping to go for a FET around June 2013. Excited to be able to share the journey with all of you. I had a successful first IVF last year and have a little girl who will turn one next month. We are hoping for additinoal blessings with a second baby - we have 6 frozen embies.
> 
> Wallie - I hear you about the diet. I need to do that same and lose my weight before trying again. I know that it helps to be healthly as well.
> 
> Lucie - sorry to hear about the ecoptic. Glad to hear you haven't given up.
> 
> Hi Blue - thank you for starting this thread.

Davecr- how are you...we had our girls around the same time...did you do your FET? I am thinking about another too!


----------

